#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  عفواً يا أخى .... هل ما زلت تشعر بالجمال؟؟؟

## جيهان محمد على

هل سألنا أنفسنا فى يوم من الأيام هل ما زلنا نشعر بالجمال
فى من وما حولنا...؟؟!!
الجمال يالها من كلمة تتسع لأشياء وأشياء ... الجمال كلمة تحتوى كل ما هو نفيس وذو قيمة فى حياتنا...
أين ذهبت هذه القيمة الرائعة من حياتنا ؟؟
لماذا لم نعد نشعر بالجمال ؟؟ 
لماذا لم نعد نحب الجمال؟؟
والأخطر...
لماذا لم نعد ندرك الجمال؟؟؟؟؟؟
لماذا إعتادت أعيننا على القبح والدمامة فى كل شئ بدئاً من الأخلاق الفاسدة والصفات الخبيثة التى إستشرت بين الناس ولم يعودوا يدركوا أو يفرقوا بينها وبين الصفات الطيبة الحسنة
إختلط الحابل بالنابل فى كل شئ ...أصبح العامل المجد المجتهد( حمار شغل) أصبح الإنسان المحترم المهذب الخلوق (قفل)
أصبح الرجل الفاسد المرتشى( شاطر وملح لح)أصبح حبنا لوطننا عار نداريه ونخجل من الجهر به حتى لا نتهم بالسذاجة وعدم إدراكنا لحقائق الحياة....

إعتادت أعيننا على القبح لم نعد نكترث له لم تعد تهمنا القمامة فى الشوارع ولا تثير فى أنفسنا التأفف ..أصبحنا نخجل أن ننحنى ونرفع ورقة من الشارع لنلقى بها فى سلة للمهملات...أصبحنا لا نعير النواحى الجمالية  فى بيوتنا أو شوارعنا أى إنتباه....

إعتادت أذننا على الضوضاء والأصوات المزعجة... لم نعد نشعر بنغمة جميلة أو ندرك قيمة لحن متميز...
إمتزج الحب ارقى المشاعر الإنسانية بالفن أعلى مراتب الإبداع الإنسانى بالحمار وصارت( بحبك يا حمار)شئ جميل يتهافت على سماعها الناس وترديدها والإعجاب بها...
أصبحوا المغيبين والمساطيل والعاطلين الذين تقدمهم السينما هم المثل والقدوة للشباب وأصبحوا شيئاً جميلاً يحبونه ويقدروه...
أصبح هروب أحد المطربين المشاهير من تأدية الخدمة العسكرية وسجنه موضع تعاطف وحب له وشهرة ما بعدها شهرة إكتسبها من ذلك كما لو كان بطل قومى يقتدى به إلى هذه الدرجة إختلفت المعايير والقيم فى أذهاننا...
حتى لعب الأطفال صارت بعيدة عن كل ما هو جميل وراقى
وأصبحت تتسم بالعنف والعدوانية الشديدة...

أين هو الخطأ ؟؟؟
هل تراجعنا حضارياً وإنسانياً إلى هذه الدرجة..؟؟!!
هل تخلفنا وعدنا بدائيين وهمجيين فى مشاعرنا وفى إحساسنا بقيمة الجمال إلى هذه الدرجة..؟؟!!
ما هو السبب فى ذلك...هل هى الظروف الإقتصادية ... هل هو القهر والظلم والإستبداد الذين إستعبدونا وقتلوا كل القيم الجميلة بداخلنا...؟؟!!
أرجوكم فالنبحث سوياً عن سبب إختفاء هذه القيمة الرائعة من حياتنا....,,

----------


## Amira

*السلام عليكم* 
*أزيك يا جيهان ... كل مدي بتتألقي ما شاء الله في المنتدي* 




> إعتادت أعيننا على القبح لم نعد نكترث له لم تعد تهمنا القمامة فى الشوارع ولا تثير فى أنفسنا التأفف ..أصبحنا نخجل أن ننحنى ونرفع ورقة من الشارع لنلقى بها فى سلة للمهملات...أصبحنا لا نعير النواحى الجمالية فى بيوتنا أو شوارعنا أى إنتباه....


*موضوع القمامة ده عايز 1000 خط احمر عليه... مش عارفة اوصفلك الضرر النفسي الي بيقع في نفسي و انا ماشية في شارعنا و منظر صناديق القمامة حاجة تجيب أحباط  علي الرغم انه شارع عمومي..* 
*دلوقتي بواب العمارة مش بيدخل الزبال لأنه هو بياخد شهرية الزبال نظير انه يلم من العمارة الزبالة الي بيكون مصيرها صندوق القمامة و المنطقة المحيطة به... حتي الناس الي المفروض عندهم وعي تلاقيه ينزل من العربية و يحط كيس الزبالة علي الارض و لا كأن فيه حاجة* 

*تخيلت لو جابو مسئول كبير و سكنوه في شارعنا ده .. يا تري هايبقي عامل ازاي  طيب و لو كل حي في القاهرة بيعاني من مشاكل مجاري و لا كهرباء و لا مياه  و لا زبالة... إلخ سكنوا فيه مسئول "ما شاء الله كتير يعني" الحي ده بعد كام شهر هايبقي شكله عامل ازاي؟؟؟*
*تخيلت كمان انه لو تم وقف الهجرة العكسية للقاهرة و غربلة الموجودين فيها حاليا !!! يا تري هاتفضل زحمة بردو و هانفضل مفتقدين مناظر جمالية فيها... و هايفضل فيها شباب عاطل عن العمل* 

*تخيلت كمان لو حصل زي مسلسل يوميات ونيس و انه سكان الشارع الواحد تكاتفوا في إصلاح و تجميل شارعهم ... هاتبقي الشوارع الجانبية من الاحياء شكلها عامل أزاي....*

*الحلول ممكنة و مش مكلفة فعلا لو احنا عايزين نحل او فيه حد يساعدنا للحل... أعتقد ان الصورة هاتختلف بزاوية 180 درجة* 
*مش عايزة اقولك انا مش معكنن عليا حياتي في القاهرة غير الموضوع ده و كمان حكاية أن كل محل يرش قدام محله كل ساعة تقريبا "طراوة يعني" ... شيئ مستفز بجد و لما تتكلمي يبقي انتي الي غاوية مشاكل * 

*اما عن ظاهرة "بحبك يا حمار" و ما شابه انا شايفة انها مجرد ظواهر أخذت وقتها و اختفت و اي ظاهرة لا تكتب لها الاستمرارية و مجرد كلامنا فيها بيجدد أحيائها بدون داعي.* 

*و بعيدا عن ما سبق .. فيه صور جمالية إنسانية الواحد بيشوفها ..لأن أكيد أكيد فيه ناس محترمة كتير بنتعامل معاها و بيمروا علينا... و بتقولي ياه اد ايه فلانة دي شخصية جميلة ... او الانسان ده جدير بالاحترام... ما انتي هنا استشعرتي الصورة الجمالية...* 

*معلش طولت عليكي ... بس بجد أختيار موفق للموضوع يا جيهان * 
*خالص تحياتي لكي يا جميلة* 
**

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تسجيل حضور وتقدير للموضوع
 ولي عودة ان شاء الله

----------


## ابن البلد

::(: 
لي عودة بالرد إن شاء الله
الموضوع شكله مميز جيهان
 :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كل الشكر للأخوة المشرفين على قاعة المناقشات لثبيتهم الموضوع
جزاكم الله كل خير ....
أما سعادتى الكبرى فستأتى من تفاعل الأخوة الأعضاء ومشاراكاتهم التى بتأكيد ستثرى الموضوع 
وتزيد من قيمته....,,

----------


## محمد على احمد

اختى العزيزة جدا ..جيهان
الجمال وابسط مقولة (ان الله جميل يحب الجمال)واى جمال اصبحنا اليوم ندعوا لامتلاكه سوى جمال الجسد
والاحمر والاخضر والملابس اللى على الموضه والحذاء اللى من باريس والبرفان اللى مش عارف منين،،،،
ولم يعد الانسان وخصوصا المصرى يعرف ماهية الجمال لم يعد يعرف ان الجمال يبدا من الداخل وليس من 
الشعر او الحذاء ،اصبحت البنات تنظر اللى الشاب على انه اموووووور،مع ان العكس هو الصحيح وان الرجل
 لا يقاس بمدى وسامته واصبح الشاب يقول(بنت روشة طحن)يعنى الجمال بقى روشنه وكلام فاضى وبعد ما كنا 
بنسمع عن مسابقة ملكات الجمال للمراءة ،اصبح الرجل ينافسها فى الجمال ايضا ياسلام يعنى الراجل اللى مش
امور مش حيلاقى حد يتجوزه،ولو كنا نعى المعنى الحقيقى لتلك الصفة لوجدنا كل شئ حولنا جميلا،فلو احسسنا 
بمدى جمال النبات ،فيكفى بان يزرع كل شخص زرعة واحده امام بيته او بلاكونته،ومتاكد ان الدنيا حولينا 
حتبقى جنة،ولو اعتقدنا بالنظافة والتقدم ،ورفع كل منا ورقة واحدة من على الارض والقاها بسلة المهملات 
سوف تخلو شوارعنا من كل منظر سئ ،لكن الناس دلوقتى بترمى الزبالة من البلاكونه ويستخبى زى الحرامى
يعنى مفيش امل دا حتى منزلش رماها بايده فى الشارع ده بيرميها من الشباك عشان الكيس يتقطع ومحدش 
يرضى يلمها ،يعنى برضه مفيش فايدة ،الحكومة كتر خيرها جابت صناديق الزبالة الى اتسرق واللى اتحرق 
واللى الناس رمته وقالت مش عايزين زبالة امام بيتنا يعنى مفيش فايدة برضة.
ولو قعدت احكى للصبح،محدش حيسمع ومفيش فايدة
معلش طولت بس زى ما حضرتك عارفة ياستاذة جيهان انى كنت بنتظر منك موضوع جميل ورائع زى ده 
عشان اشارك فيه 
مشكورا عزيزتى على طرح مشكلة من اهم مشاكل الحاضر،واصعب مشاكل الغد 
تقبلى مرورى وتحياتى

----------


## غادة جاد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
راااااااااااااااائع
ودي والله أبسط كلمة ممكن أقولها لك
الموضوع فعلا مميز جدا

اختفى فعلا الجمال من حياتنا العامة ولكنه لازال موجود بداخلنا بدليل أننا لازلنا نتحدث عنه ونناشده العودة
فماعلينا سوى أننا نفتح صدورنا وقلوبنا لنراه
ونخرجه وننشره في بيئتنا الصغيرة لنحدث بؤرة جمال في وسط كل هذا القبح
وستنمو وتنمو شيئا فشيئا حتى تتلاقى كل البؤر محدثة مساحة واسعة من الجمال تدريجيا


"كن كاملا في مجتمع ناقص يكمل المجتمع بالتدريج "

وتقبلي مروري وتحياتي

----------


## الصاعق

*اعتقد إن الأمر ريتعلق بثقافة مجتمع*

*عندنا في الشرابية من يلقي الأوراق في الشارع هو القاعدة ومن يضعها في سلة المهملات هو الاستثناء*

*لذا ستجد الكثيريرن يفكرون ( ماذا سأفعل وحدي إذا التزمت ). والجما لمثل النظافة مثل غيرها، الإحساس به هو إفراز مجتمع*

*لذا يجب إصلاح المجتمع*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *السلام عليكم* 
> *أزيك يا جيهان ... كل مدي بتتألقي ما شاء الله في المنتدي* 
> 
> 
> 
> *موضوع القمامة ده عايز 1000 خط احمر عليه... مش عارفة اوصفلك الضرر النفسي الي بيقع في نفسي و انا ماشية في شارعنا و منظر صناديق القمامة حاجة تجيب أحباط  علي الرغم انه شارع عمومي..* 
> *دلوقتي بواب العمارة مش بيدخل الزبال لأنه هو بياخد شهرية الزبال نظير انه يلم من العمارة الزبالة الي بيكون مصيرها صندوق القمامة و المنطقة المحيطة به... حتي الناس الي المفروض عندهم وعي تلاقيه ينزل من العربية و يحط كيس الزبالة علي الارض و لا كأن فيه حاجة* 
> 
> *تخيلت لو جابو مسئول كبير و سكنوه في شارعنا ده .. يا تري هايبقي عامل ازاي  طيب و لو كل حي في القاهرة بيعاني من مشاكل مجاري و لا كهرباء و لا مياه و لا زبالة... إلخ سكنوا فيه مسئول "ما شاء الله كتير يعني" الحي ده بعد كام شهر هايبقي شكله عامل ازاي؟؟؟*
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته يا أميرة ....إزيك أنتِ يا حبيبتى أتمنى تكونى بخير دايماً....
سعيدة جداً إنك تكونى أول المشاركين فى الموضوع ..لا حرمنى الله أبداً من طلتك المتميزة تلك على متصفحى...
فى الواقع سأعلق على جزء معين من مشاركتك الجميلة تلك والتى 
أضافت بالتأكيد كثيراً للموضوع....,,
وهو المتعلق بما قولتيه عن أن ظاهرة (بحبك يا حمار) كانت ظاهرة وأنتهت وأن ذكرنا لها مرة أخرى يحيها ويجعل لها قيمة فى الواقع أننى لا أراها أبداً ظاهرة وانتهت وليس المشكلة أبداً فى هذه الأغنية تحديداً فهناك الكثير من الأغانى التى على شاكلة هذه الأغنية مازالت تصم آذاننا حتى الان ... المشكلة حقاً فى مدى القبح السمعى الذى أصبحنا نستلذ ونستمتع به فى هذا الوطن وكأننا لم نستمع يوماً ونستمتع بأم كلثوم أو محمد عبد الوهاب أو عبد الحليم ...!! المشكلة فى الإنتكاسة التى حدثت للذوق العام إلى هذه الدرجة أصبحنا نرى فى هذا السفه والقبح فن وجمال هذه هى الكارثة من وجهة نظرى .. إختلاف المعايير هذا الإختلاف البيّن فى حياتنا ... صدقينى كلها سلسلة متصلة قبح بصرى .. قبح سمعى ..قبح خلقى ..إستشرى القبح فى حياتنا وتوغل يا عزيزتى كالوباءولابد أن نقف وقفة متأملة ومتفحصة عن أسباب هذا القبح حتى لا يقضى على كل ما هو جميل ورائع فى حياتنا....
أسعدنى جداً تعليقك ومشاركتك ودمتى لى دائماً متواصله....,,

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> تسجيل حضور وتقدير للموضوع
> ولي عودة ان شاء الله


أختى العزيزة ...أوشا
كل الشكر لكِ عزيزتى على إعجابك بالموضوع وإشادتك به...
وكلى شوق وترقب لمشاركتك التى بالتأكيد ستثرى الموضوع وتزيد من قيمته فقلمك يستحق كل إحترام وتقدير وأنا شخصياً من المعجبين به....,,
مع خالص تحياتى لكِ....,,

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> لي عودة بالرد إن شاء الله
> الموضوع شكله مميز جيهان


 
أخى العزيز ....إبن البلد
شرف لى كبير يا أخى أن تشارك بالرد على أحد مواضيعى
حقاً شرف كبير... كما أشكرك من كل قلبى على إشادتك بالموضوع...وأنا فى إنتظار مشاركتك تلك التى بالتأكيد ستكون سبب فى سعادة كبيرة لى...
دمت لى دائماً متواجداً ومتواصلاً....,,

----------


## al_jaree7

أختي العزيزة... جيهان

موضوعك رائع

بالنسبة لاختفاء الجمال من حياتنا... انا شايف له كذا سبب 

1) أقولك عن الميكروباص و التوك توك اللى بقى مفرخة للمجرمين و المنحرفين و لا عن عذاب الاتوبيسات و الزحام الفظيع فيها ... الاتوبيسات اللى بقت من كتر زحامها عاملة زي أنابيب غاز المحرقة اللى كان هتلر بيعذب فيها ضحاياه.. ازاي الناس تحس بالجمال وسط البلاوي دي كلها...

2) السينما... أهم سبب... زمان يا جيهان كانت الافلام الابيض و اسود بتعلم الناس القيم و المبادئ و كان البطل نموذج للشرف و الامانة و القيم الجميلة... كانت الناس بتحترم الافلام دي و تحترم ابطالها اللى بيدافعوا عن الخير ... 

أما دلوقتي فكل منتج بيدور على الربح و النتيجة أفلام هابطة بلا هدف و لا قضية...أبطال تافهين سطحين أغبياء... أفلام بتهدم قيم المجتمع و أخلاقياته...أفلام تنشر الفساد و الانحراف بين الناس... البطل هو الشخص المنحرف شارب الخمر بتاع النسوان اللى دايما مسطول ... نشر قيم السلبية و اللا مبالاة.... و للأسف هما دول قدوة الشباب...

3) الضغوط المادية على الناس... لدرجة ان محدش بقى فاضي يهتم بأي شئ غير الفلوس... لان لا يمكن تلاقي انسان مثلا يهتم بالجمال  و هو جعان أو عطشان أو مش لاقي ياكل او بيشتغل 24 ساعة في الـ 24 ساعة.

4) الحكومة.... حولت مصر لصفيحة زبالة... فساد و رشاوي و تزوير و مصايب زي حادثة العبارة و الدم الملوث و تسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة.... و كلها من الحزب الوطني...

5) انهيار منظومة القيم في مصر فأصبح النموذج الناجح قصاد الناس هو الشخص الانتهازي الطماع الحرامي.

6) انتشار عبارات السلبية بين الناس زي " يا عم طنش و كبر دماغك و احنا مالنا و معلش و يا عم سيبك"



للأسف البلد عايمة في فوضى و الحوادث و الكوارث مش هتقف الا بمعالجة أسباب الفوضى.

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*الفكره جميله أوى ياجيهان

أعتقد ان الجمال اختفى

لأن الروح الجميلة اختفت

وكل واحد بيتعامل مع الآخر وهو مستعد لــ غدره فى أي لحظة

يعنى النفوس أصبحت غير صافية

غير ان الثقة اتعدمت

والأكيد

ان الايمان كمان قل أوى من قلوب الناس

ومحدش بيراعى ربنا فى الثانى عشان كده كل حاجة حلوة

ابتديت تختفى وهتظل فى الاختفاء حتى تنقرض

إلا إذا عاد الايمان داخل القلوب

ده كان رأيى الشخصى جداً

تحياتى وتمنياتى بنجاح الفكرة

مملكة الحب*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> اختى العزيزة جدا ..جيهان
> الجمال وابسط مقولة (ان الله جميل يحب الجمال)واى جمال اصبحنا اليوم ندعوا لامتلاكه سوى جمال الجسد
> والاحمر والاخضر والملابس اللى على الموضه والحذاء اللى من باريس والبرفان اللى مش عارف منين،،،،
> ولم يعد الانسان وخصوصا المصرى يعرف ماهية الجمال لم يعد يعرف ان الجمال يبدا من الداخل وليس من 
> الشعر او الحذاء ،اصبحت البنات تنظر اللى الشاب على انه اموووووور،مع ان العكس هو الصحيح وان الرجل
> لا يقاس بمدى وسامته واصبح الشاب يقول(بنت روشة طحن)يعنى الجمال بقى روشنه وكلام فاضى وبعد ما كنا 
> بنسمع عن مسابقة ملكات الجمال للمراءة ،اصبح الرجل ينافسها فى الجمال ايضا ياسلام يعنى الراجل اللى مش
> امور مش حيلاقى حد يتجوزه،ولو كنا نعى المعنى الحقيقى لتلك الصفة لوجدنا كل شئ حولنا جميلا،فلو احسسنا 
> بمدى جمال النبات ،فيكفى بان يزرع كل شخص زرعة واحده امام بيته او بلاكونته،ومتاكد ان الدنيا حولينا 
> ...


عندك حق يا محمد فى كل اللى قولته .... المشكلة أن الناس نسيت
معنى الجمال ما عادش يهمها أو حتى تفتقده فى أى شئ حواليها
لكن اللى إحنا بنبحث عنه هنا مش مظاهر القبح يا عزيزى اللى بقت متجسدة فى كل شئ حوالينا لان دة شئ كلنا لامسينه وحاسينه
اللى بنبحث عنه هو أية أسباب دة ...؟؟ ليه دة حصل لنا ...؟؟
ليه تراجعت قيمة الجمال من حياتنا كدة ...؟؟ 
وبعد ما نلاقى إجابة على التساؤلات دى نبتدى ندور على الحلول
لأن إستمرار إختفاء القيمة دى من حياتنا مؤشر خطير جداً هايؤدى لنتائج أسوأ وأبشع بكتير مما نتخيل....,,
محمد أسعدنى تواجدك معى كالعادة يا اخى أنت وآرائك اللى حقيقى بعتز بيها جداً وبقدرها ... 
دمت لى دائماً أخاً كريماً أعتز بأخوته ....,,

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> راااااااااااااااائع
> ودي والله أبسط كلمة ممكن أقولها لك
> الموضوع فعلا مميز جدا
> 
> اختفى فعلا الجمال من حياتنا العامة ولكنه لازال موجود بداخلنا بدليل أننا لازلنا نتحدث عنه ونناشده العودة
> فماعلينا سوى أننا نفتح صدورنا وقلوبنا لنراه
> ونخرجه وننشره في بيئتنا الصغيرة لنحدث بؤرة جمال في وسط كل هذا القبح
> وستنمو وتنمو شيئا فشيئا حتى تتلاقى كل البؤر محدثة مساحة واسعة من الجمال تدريجيا
> ...


إسمحى لى أن أستهل ردى عليكى يا غادة بنفس كلمتك
راااااااااااائع .... :y: 
حقاً رأيك رائع وجاء فى صميم الهدف الذى أسعى له...
كلنا نشعر بإختفاء الجمال من حياتنا ولكننا مازلنا نشعر به داخلنا
لا أقول طبعاً أن كل الناس تشعر بذلك ولكن على الاقل نسبة منهم
وأعتقد انها ليست قليلة أيضاً ....
وكم كنتِ رائعة أيضاً حينما إقترحتِ حلاً للمشكلة ... نعم يجب أن نبدأ بأنفسنا مهما كنا قلائل وغير مؤثرين ظاهرياً في منظومة القبح الرهيبة التى تحاوطنا .. ولكن لابد ان نبدأ ولا نيأس أبداً من كل ما يحيط بنا من إحباطات أو حتى سخرية  بعض الذين تبلدت مشاعرهم وصارواراضيين بالأمر الواقع وليست لديهم أدنى رغبة فى تغييره ... لابد أن نختلف لابد أن نكون أفضل وأكثر وعياً وإدراكاً للمستقبل فهذا هو ديننا نحو هذا البلد ولابد أن نوفيه...
غادة سعيدة جداااااااااا بما خطتتيه من كلمات تبعث على الامل 
فى حل هذه المشكلة البالغة الاهمية من وجهة نظرى....
دمتى لى دائماً حبيبتى متواصلة....,, :hey:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> هل سألنا أنفسنا فى يوم من الأيام هل ما زلنا نشعر بالجمال
> 
> فى من وما حولنا...؟؟!!


*رغم كل القبح السياسى الغارقة فيه مصر نعم عزيزتى جيهان أشعر بالجمال عندما أجلس فى الصباح الباكر فى حديقتى الصغيرة فى فراندة شقتى بالمهندسين بالدور الثالث وأرى مراحل تبدل أوراق الأشجار، من الأخضر إلى الأحمر البرتقالى ثم يجئ الشتاء وتصبح الشجرة خالية بالكامل من أوراقها، فى شارع خان يونس المتفرع من القدس الشريف بالمهندسين.* 

*أشعر بالجمال عندما تظهر وردة الصبار لمدة 12 ساعة فقط ....و لتشاهدوا كل هذا الجمال معى عليكم بزيارة موضوعى المتجدد يوميا و المثبت فى قاعة التصوير الحر:*
*العين الثالثة The Third Eye*


وهاكم بعض العينات

**
*عرف ديك بلدى من شارع المساحة بالدقى*


*صباحكم ورد وفل وياسمين*
 





*على بابا والأربعين حرامى خارجين من المغارة*

*هذا الجمال الربانى يدوم لساعات قليلة فقط*


*ولن أزيد أكثر من ذلك وأكرر رؤيتى وتحليلى عن الأسباب الجذرية لما وصلنا إليه و كيفية الخلاص النهائى من مشاكلنا المزمنه فهذا تجدونه فى مشاركاتى الكثيرة السابقة وآخرها هو:*
*حتة شيبس صغننه *

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> بالنسبة لاختفاء الجمال من حياتنا... انا شايف له كذا سبب 
> 
> 1) أقولك عن الميكروباص و التوك توك اللى بقى مفرخة للمجرمين و المنحرفين و لا عن عذاب الاتوبيسات و الزحام الفظيع فيها ... الاتوبيسات اللى بقت من كتر زحامها عاملة زي أنابيب غاز المحرقة اللى كان هتلر بيعذب فيها ضحاياه.. ازاي الناس تحس بالجمال وسط البلاوي دي كلها...
> 
> 2) السينما... أهم سبب... زمان يا جيهان كانت الافلام الابيض و اسود بتعلم الناس القيم و المبادئ و كان البطل نموذج للشرف و الامانة و القيم الجميلة... كانت الناس بتحترم الافلام دي و تحترم ابطالها اللى بيدافعوا عن الخير ... 
> 
> أما دلوقتي فكل منتج بيدور على الربح و النتيجة أفلام هابطة بلا هدف و لا قضية...أبطال تافهين سطحين أغبياء... أفلام بتهدم قيم المجتمع و أخلاقياته...أفلام تنشر الفساد و الانحراف بين الناس... البطل هو الشخص المنحرف شارب الخمر بتاع النسوان اللى دايما مسطول ... نشر قيم السلبية و اللا مبالاة.... و للأسف هما دول قدوة الشباب...
> 
> 3) الضغوط المادية على الناس... لدرجة ان محدش بقى فاضي يهتم بأي شئ غير الفلوس... لان لا يمكن تلاقي انسان مثلا يهتم بالجمال و هو جعان أو عطشان أو مش لاقي ياكل او بيشتغل 24 ساعة في الـ 24 ساعة.
> ...



*عزيزى الجريح*
*كل ما ذكرته بأعلاه هو مجرد مظاهر وأعراض للمشكلة وليست السبب/الأسباب الجذرية للمشكلة التى تواجهها مصر!*

*السبب الجذرى للمشكلة:*
*مصر تواجه لأول مرة فى حياتها حاكم فريد من نوعه حاكم. أحد طلاب الصعيد الجدعان قال عنه أنه حاكم ظالم وقال عن الشعب شعب مظلوم. هذا الحاكم الفريد من نوعه نسى أنه يحكم "جمهورية" وليست "مملكة" وأوعز لحاشيته وبطانته ومنافقيه و جمعية المستفدين من بقاءه فى الحكم أن يتركوه يحكم طالما قلبه ينبض ولو توقف نبضه فليورث أبنه جمال حكم "المملكة" وأنهارت كل القيم تدريجيا ووصلت ذروتها عندما تحالفت السلطة مع رجال المال والحل سيجئ بإذن الله تعالى بعد الإنهيار الكبير المتوقع فى القريب العاجل نتيجة ذلك الزواج العرفى بين السلطة والمال!...*
*قولوا معايا آمين!*


*المهم معرفة التالى:*
*الحل الجذرى هو الحل الذى تتمكن منه فى يديك*
*وفى أيدى الشعب المصرى وحده القدرة على تغيير ما به من أذى وهو إزالة هذا الأذى نهائيا بيده وليس بيد عمرو!*


*ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ اللّهَ لَمْ يَكُ مُغَيِّرًا نِّعْمَةً أَنْعَمَهَا عَلَى قَوْمٍ حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُواْ مَا بِأَنفُسِهِمْ وَأَنَّ اللّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ*

----------


## دعاء ثابت

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الغاليه جيهان
اسمحى لى اولا ان احيكى على جمال الموضوع وجمال اسلوبك وبرغم قله مشاركاتى الا انى من المتابعين لردودك والتمست فيها قلم راقى وواعى
غاليتى
نعم اختفى الجمال فى كثير من مظاهر حياتنا ولن ازيد عن ما قاله بعض الاخوه والاخوات من المشاركين عن بعض الظروف الاقتصاديه والتى جعلت الكل يجرى وراء اكل عيشه دون النظر او التمتع او على الاقل المشاركه فى اى دعوه للجمال
ولكنى انظر حولى اجد ان هناك شىء غامض حدث لنا ككل لا اعلم كاشخاص ولا كمجتمع 
هل رايتى يا جيهان المنازل القديمه فى القاهره ومدى روعتها والمبانى القديمه كانوا يتفننون فى شكلها باعتبارها تحفه فنيه وفى المقابل نرى المبانى الحديثه المزخرفه بالالوان فقط والشكل العقيم .
حتى الجمال فينا اختفى يا جيهان اختفت الابتسامه الجميله فى وجه من نراه واختفت الكلمه الجميله .
جيهان عندى الكثير والكثير اتمنى اتكلم عنه وعذرا من الاطاله .
واعذرينى اذا عدت مره اخرى لتكمله ردى .
تقبلى حبى وتقديرى لقلمك  :f2: 
دعاء

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *اعتقد إن الأمر ريتعلق بثقافة مجتمع*
> 
> *عندنا في الشرابية من يلقي الأوراق في الشارع هو القاعدة ومن يضعها في سلة المهملات هو الاستثناء*
> 
> *لذا ستجد الكثيريرن يفكرون ( ماذا سأفعل وحدي إذا التزمت ). والجما لمثل النظافة مثل غيرها، الإحساس به هو إفراز مجتمع*
> 
> *لذا يجب إصلاح المجتمع*


أختلف معك أخى العزيز .... فلا يمكن أن يكون القبح ثقافة لمجتمع
لا يمكن أن يكون عدم الإحساس بالجمال منهج وطبيعة حياة لبشر
مهما كانوا هؤلاء البشر يعانون من مشكلات فى شتى مجالات حياتهم ومهما بلغت قسوة هذه المشكلات .....
الذى أستطيع تقبله وفهمه هو أن يكون ما نعانيه الان هو مرض إجتماعى طارئ وما أحاول الوصول له هنا معكم هو علاج لهذا المرض .... هذه العلة التى نعانى منها جميعاً فى السنوات الأخيرة
أسعدنى مرورك الكريم هذا أخى العزيز....,,

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> أختي العزيزة... جيهان
> 
> موضوعك رائع
> 
> بالنسبة لاختفاء الجمال من حياتنا... انا شايف له كذا سبب 
> 
> 1) أقولك عن الميكروباص و التوك توك اللى بقى مفرخة للمجرمين و المنحرفين و لا عن عذاب الاتوبيسات و الزحام الفظيع فيها ... الاتوبيسات اللى بقت من كتر زحامها عاملة زي أنابيب غاز المحرقة اللى كان هتلر بيعذب فيها ضحاياه.. ازاي الناس تحس بالجمال وسط البلاوي دي كلها...
> 
> 2) السينما... أهم سبب... زمان يا جيهان كانت الافلام الابيض و اسود بتعلم الناس القيم و المبادئ و كان البطل نموذج للشرف و الامانة و القيم الجميلة... كانت الناس بتحترم الافلام دي و تحترم ابطالها اللى بيدافعوا عن الخير ... 
> ...


أولاً وقبل أى شئ أحب أن أرحب بك أخى الجريح بين أسرة منتدى أبناء مصر أخاً كريماً نعتز جداً بإخوته...
ثانياً سعدت أنا شخصياً سعادة كبيرة أن تكون أولى مشاركاتك فى المنتدى هى فى موضوع لى .... كل الشكر لك يا أخى على ذلك..
ثالثاً ما تفضلت وعرضته من مظاهر متنوعة ومختلفة عن مدى القبح الذى إستشرى فى حياتنا كل ذلك مفهوم وواضح لنا جميعاً ونلمسه فى كل وقت ولكن دعنا يا أخى العزيز نفكر سوياً فى الأسباب ونحددها بدقة وموضوعية ثم بعد ذلك نقترح الحلول لهذه المشكلة فبذلك فقط تكتمل الفائدة والهدف الاسمى من طرحى لهذا الموضوع دعنا نفكر أخى العزيز فى الأسباب والحلول وهذه دعوتى إليك وإلى كل الاعضاءلذلك...
مع خالص تحياتى وتقديرى....,,

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *الفكره جميله أوى ياجيهان*
> 
> _أعتقد أن الجمال أختفى_ 
> _لأنى الروح الجميله أختفت_ 
> _وكل واحد بيتعامل مع الأخر وهو مستعد لــ غدره فى إى لحظه_ 
> _يعنى النفوس أصبحت غير صافيه_ 
> _غير أن الثقه أتعدمت_ 
> _والأكيد_ 
> _أن الايمان كمان قل أوى من قلوب الناس_ 
> ...


أختى الرقيقة دوماً .... مملكة الحب
لقد كنتِ أول المشاركين التى تطرح هذا المنظور للجمال وهو إختفاء الجمال من النفوس لم تعد النفوس جميلة كما أشرتِ ومع أننى أكره التعميم فى أى شئ إلا أنى أوافقك إلى حد ما فى هذا نعم فقد إختفى الإحساس بالجمال من داخل نفوسنا ... ولكن ليس معنى إختفائه أننا فقدناه للأبد أو أنه لا أمل فى إسترجاعه .. لا وألف لا
فهذا إن حدث يصبح ضد الطبيعة ضد فطرة الإنسان ... فطرة الإنسان التى جُبلت على الإحساس بالجمال وتذوقه .. تستطيعين أن تقولى عن هذا أنه مرض ألم بنا أو غشاوة حطت على مشاعرنا وأحاسيسنا ولكن فى كل الأحوال هذا لن يستمر أنا متأكدة من ذلك... وطالما لايزال هناك بشر مثلك ومثل كثيرين وكثيرين من أصحاب النفوس الجميلة والقلوب العامرة بالحب والذين يفتقدون هذه القيمة الرائعة ويطالبون بعودتها فالأمل سيتضاعف بالتأكيد ولابد من عودتها فى يوم من الأيام....
سعيدة جداً بمرورك وبمشاركتك الرقيقة تلك أختى العزيزة ...
دمتى لى دائماً متواصلة...,, :f2:

----------


## pussycat

_

أختى الغالية

ليست تلك هى المشكلة فقط وإنما ما تفضلتى به جزء بسيط من حالة الإحباط والتجاهل التى أصبحت سائدة

فى هذا الزمان

ولكنى لا أحمل المواطن البسيط فقط كل الحمل ولكنه يحمل نصيب كبير بموافقته واستسلامه للأمر الواقع

واستسلامه لما يفرض عليه من أفكار غريبة أصبحت هى المحرك الأساسى لعالمنا العربى

وكأن حال الدنيا ماشى على جملة  ( الموجود هو المفروض )

بلاش نهرب من الواقع بأن الحكومة عليها العامل الأكبر فى كل اللى أحنا فيه

للأسف أصبح معظم شعبنا شعب يخاف ميختشيش وبقول معظم علشان محدش يقولى انى بعمم وشايفه الدنيا

بنظارة سوداء ولكن للأسف بقى ده الواقع

يعنى مثلا لو الحكومة سنت قانون خاص بالقاء القمامة فى الطريق بدفع غرامة مالية كبيرة وأتنفذ بالفعل

هل فى حد هيجرأ يرمى ورقة صغيرة على الأرض ............!     طبعا لأ

أنا عارفة ان المفروض يكون التصرف ده نابع من داخلنا من غير قوانين بس للأسف الناس

استسلمت للأوضاع الغلط وزى ما تكون مغيبة

أما بقى بالنسبه للأغانى والأفلام فالناس كلها بتسمع اللى موجود وبتلاقيه قدامها 24 ساعه

وبينسيها الهم اللى عايشه فيه وأصبحت أغنية بحبك يا حمار من أفضل الأغانى بالنسبه للباقيين


يا أختى الغاليه الموضوع محتاج إعادة تأهيل للمواطن المصرى والعربى 

وإعادة تصحيح لأحوال الحكومة وقوانينها


أتمنى إن الجمال يعود من تانى فى كل شىء بنشوفه وأتمنى انى أمشى فى بلدى وألاقيها نظيفة

وأتمنى انى ألاقى المواطن بيخاف على بلده وعايزها تكون أفضل مكان فى الدنيا

أتمنى .......................... وأتمنى ...................... وأتمنى

وأتمنى أن تتحقق كل أمنياتى

أسفة أختى الفاضله للاطالة ولكنى عندما رأيت أسم جيهان محمد على فى قاعة المناقشات

علمت بأنى سأرى موضوعا قيما وقد كان

سلمتى أختى على فتح باب المناقشة فى هذا الموضوع وعلى أسلوبك الراقى والمميز فى طرحه


ولى عودة إذا أراد الله 



بوســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى_

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> _ولكنى لا أحمل المواطن البسيط فقط كل الحمل ولكنه يحمل نصيب كبير بموافقته وأستسلامه للأمر الواقع_ 
> _وأستسلامه لما يفرض عليه من أفكار غريبه أصبحت هى المحرك الأساسى لعالمنا العربى_ 
> _وكأن حال الدنيا ماشى على جملة ( الموجود هو المفروض )_


*أبنتى العزيزة بوسى*
*أبنك على ما تربيه أليس كذلك؟!*
*بقى أنا أجيب عيال أهملهم وأرميهم فى الشارع وبعدين أقول عليهم عيال مش متربية عيال وحشين قللات الأدب!*
*الدوى على الودان أقوى من السحر....و إعلامك الحكومى الموجه خلى الناس تهرب من غسيل المخ المستمر إلى كل فضائيات الدنيا ولكن بعد فوات الأوان بعد أن أصبح المواطن المصرى و العربى بلا هويه أو إنتماء وبلا عقل....*

*مواطن فارغ من جوه تملأه المسلسلات المصرية الغيرهادفة (رمضان ومسلسلاته المستمرة قرب وهاهى فيفى عبده تسابق الزمن لتشبع رغبات الصائمين حتى طلوع الفجر!) وأخيرا المسلسلات التركية المدبلجة باللغة العربية ويقال أنها مسلسلات طويلة تتعدى الـ 100 حلقة وغيره من أغانى عارية وهابطة وعلى رأسها أنا بحبك يا حمار رغم أن الحمار لايحبه!* 





> _للأسف أصبح معظم شعبنا شعب يخاف ميختشيش وبقول معظم علشان محدش يقولى أنى بعمم وشايفه الدنيا_ 
> _بنظاره سوداء ولكن للأسف بقى ده الواقع_ 
> _يعنى مثلا لو الحكومه سنت قانون خاص بألقاء القمامه فى الطريق بدفع غرامه ماليه كبيره وأتنفذ بالفعل_ 
> _هل فى حد هيجرأ يرمى ورقه صغيره على الأرض ............_


*أبدون قرآن كريم أسيكون هناك دين إسلامى؟...ما هذا الذى تقولينه:*
_يعنى مثلا لو الحكومه سنت قانون خاص بألقاء القمامه فى الطريق بدفع غرامه ماليه كبيره وأتنفذ بالفعل_ 
*وما الذى يمنع الحكومة أن تضع مثل هذه القوانين أليست الحكومة هى الراعية لهذا الشعب ...أم العكس هو الصحيح أن يضع الشعب القوانين بنفسه و الحكومة والدولة سمعا و طاعة يا شعبى النظيف....القوانين دائما تأتى من فوق...تأتى من الراعى الصالح للرعية....* 
*حتى لعبة كرة القدم لها قوانين خاصة بها ولها حكومة تسمى الفيفا و مقرها فى زيوريخ فى سويسرا واللاعبين و المدربين و كل من يتصل بهذه اللعبة يمتثل لأوامر هذه الحكومة ولكى أذكرك أننا عندما لم نمتثل لقوانين ولوائح هذه الحكومة الكروية نالنا الصفر الشهير الخاص بـ مونديال 2010*  
*لماذا تضع الحكومة قوانين خاصة بالمرور و تغرم السائقين ولا تغرم المشاة الذين يمشون فى عرض الشارع مزاحمين السيارات؟...هل عرفتى أولا لماذا المشاة يمشون فى عرض الشارع مزاحمين السيارات...هل وجد المشاة رصيفا يمشون عليه حتى لا يمشوا فى عرض الشارع مزاحمين السيارات؟...* 
*هل لو كان فى قوانين حكومية محترمة ودوله صاحية ترعى شئون شعبها أكانت العشوائيات السكنية وجدت من الأصل؟...* 
*هل لو كان فى قوانين حكومية محترمة ودوله صاحية ترعى شئون شعبها أكانت القاهرة العاصمة و أختها الكبرى الجيزة تضخمتا بهذا الشكل العشوائى؟....* 
*هل لو كان فى قوانين حكومية محترمة ودوله صاحية ترعى شئون شعبها كانت الحالة الصحية لهذا الشعب وصلت إلى أدنى حالتها لدرجة أن العلاج على حساب الدولة للمحاسيب و الفنانين و أعضاء مايسمى بالغلط مجلسى الشعب والشورى؟...* 

*هل لو كان فى قوانين حكومية محترمة ودوله صاحية ترعى شئون شعبها كان حال التعليم وصل إلى تلك الحالة السيئة؟...* 
*هل وألف هل.........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* 







> _أنا عارفه أن المفروض يكون التصرف ده نابع من داخلنا من غير قوانين بس للأسف الناس_
> 
> _أستسلمت للأوضاع الغلط_
> 
> _بوســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى_


 
*وبعد كل ده جايه أنتى يا بوسى وتقولى:*

*أنا عارفه أن المفروض يكون التصرف ده نابع من داخلنا من غير قوانين بس للأسف الناس*

*أستسلمت للأوضاع الغلط*
*عذرا أبنتى بوسى لا أنتى مش عارفه*








> _أتمنى إن الجمال يعود من تانى فى كل شىء بنشوفه وأتمنى أنى أمشى فى بلدى وألاقيها نظيفه_
> 
> _وأتمنى أنى ألاقى المواطن بيخاف على بلده وعايزها تكون أفضل مكان فى الدنيا_
> 
> _أتمنى .......................... وأتمنى ...................... وأتمنى_
> 
> _وأتمنى أن تتحقق كل أمنياتى_


 
*الأمر ليس بالتمنى و الأمنيات و بإلقاء العملات المعدنية فى نافورات روما حتى تتحقق الأمنيات الجميلة*

*و رغم أننى لا أجيد الشعر هاكى هذا البيت الشعرى الذى يقول:*

*وما نيل المطالب بالتمني ***** ولكن تؤخذ الدنيا غلابا*


*تذكرت هذا المقطع الشعري الشهير الذي يلغي التمني ويقدم القوة عند تجميع المكاسب....*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أعترف أننى بمجرد رؤية إسم الدكتور جمال الشربينى مشارك فى الموضوع هتفت رغماً عنى وقلت (هايل لقد تم تسييس الموضوع) وأخذت أحضر نفسى لرد عاصف أُتهم فيه بالسطحية وعدم إدراكى للمشاكل الحقيقية التى يعانى منها المواطن المصرى
وما هذا الجمال الذى تبحثين عنه وسط كل ما نعانيه من مشاكل وإحباطات وحكومات وسياسات فاشلة تتعاقب علينا فهناك ألف وألف مشكلة ممكن أن نناقشها ثم بعد ذلك ننتبه لما يسمى بالجمال.....!!!
ولكنى بمجرد قرائتى لردك الأول سيدى وبمجرد رؤيتى لصورك التى أضفت لمسة الجمال الذى نتحدث عنه فى موضوعنا هذا أدركت خطأى وسوء تقديرى لبعض الأمور ... حقاً إن النفس الجميلة ... النفس التواقة للجمال... تراه فى كل شئ وفى أبسط الأشياء تراه فى زهرة صبار جميلة مهما بلغ قصر عمرها تراه فى بسمة طفل تحتوى روحه على كل براءة ونقاء العالم تراه فى صمود شجرة وشموخها أمام تعاقب فصول السنة عليها وفى كل فصل نرى جمالها بصورة مختلفة.... نرى الجمال فى كل شئ 
إن أردنا فقط أن نراه كل شئ مرهون بإرادتنا وبنظرتنا للأمور
الجمال حولنا ولكنه فقط يحتاج لمن يراه....
أحييك سيدى لأنه برغم إدراكك لكل مظاهر القبح الذى نعيشه ويفسد علينا حياتنا فما زلت ترى الجمال فى ما حولك وتتأمله وتستمتع به وتتمنى وأتمنى معك أنا أيضاً أن يعم الجمال كل مظاهر حياتنافى يوم من الأيام.....,,

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *عزيزى الجريح*
> *كل ما ذكرته بأعلاه هو مجرد مظاهر وأعراض للمشكلة وليست السبب/الأسباب الجذرية للمشكلة التى تواجهها مصر!*
> 
> *السبب الجذرى للمشكلة:*
> *مصر تواجه لأول مرة فى حياتها حاكم فريد من نوعه حاكم. أحد طلاب الصعيد الجدعان قال عنه أنه حاكم ظالم وقال عن الشعب شعب مظلوم. هذا الحاكم الفريد من نوعه نسى أنه يحكم "جمهورية" وليست "مملكة" وأوعز لحاشيته وبطانته ومنافقيه و جمعية المستفدين من بقاءه فى الحكم أن يتركوه يحكم طالما قلبه ينبض ولو توقف نبضه فليورث أبنه جمال حكم "المملكة" وأنهارت كل القيم تدريجيا ووصلت ذروتها عندما تحالفت السلطة مع رجال المال والحل سيجئ بإذن الله تعالى بعد الإنهيار الكبير المتوقع فى القريب العاجل نتيجة ذلك الزواج العرفى بين السلطة والمال!...*
> *قولوا معايا آمين!*
> 
> 
> *المهم معرفة التالى:*
> ...


وها قد عاد الدكتور جمال لقواعده سالماً....!!
فى الواقع يا سيدى القبح السياسي الذى تتحدث عنه والذى لايمكن لعاقل أن ينكره ماهو إلا نتيجة إفراز مجتمع...إفراز لقبح مجتمع للأسف وإلا من أين أتت هذه الشرذمة من الحكام لقد أتت من هذا المجتمع وللأسف من الطبقة الوسطى من هذا المجتمع (نتذكر أن معظم قادة ثورة يوليو جائوا من الطبقة الوسطى ) وهى من أكثر الطبقات التى عانت من الظلم والقهر أيام الحكم الملكى وما قبله ولكن يبدوا أن للسلطة شهوة وسطوة أكثر مما نتخيل فبمجرد تقلدهم لمقاليد السلطة والحكم حتى ظهرت جينات الفراعنة بداخلهم
وحبهم للخلود فى الحكم وتأليه الحاكم وتنزيهه عن اى خطأ أو نقص وتحكمه المطلق فى مصائر وحياة البشر ....
أتفق معك يا سيدى فالإصلاح لا يأتى من أعلى السلطة التى تحكمنا فهذا فى حكم الميئوس منه تقريباً الإصلاح يأتى من قاع المجتمع من تغيير مفهومنا عن صورة الحكم والحاكم وأنه ما من حاكم يخلد أو لا يخطئ وما من صورة حكم واحدة تصلح لكل الأحوال والأزمان ...إذا تغير مفهوم الحكم عند الناس بالتأكيد هؤلاء الناس الذى سيخرج منهم فى يوم من الأيام حاكم يحكمنا فلابد وسيحكم بما نأمله جميعاً ونتمناه ويخلصنا أخيراً من كل هذا القبح السياسى الذى نعيشه....,,

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أعترف أننى بمجرد رؤية إسم الدكتور جمال الشربينى مشارك فى الموضوع هتفت رغماً عنى وقلت (هايل لقد تم تسييس الموضوع) وأخذت أحضر نفسى لرد عاصف أُتهم فيه بالسطحية وعدم إدراكى للمشاكل الحقيقية التى يعانى منها المواطن المصرى
> وما هذا الجمال الذى تبحثين عنه وسط كل ما نعانيه من مشاكل وإحباطات وحكومات وسياسات فاشلة تتعاقب علينا فهناك ألف وألف مشكلة ممكن أن نناقشها ثم بعد ذلك ننتبه لما يسمى بالجمال.....!!!
> ولكنى بمجرد قرائتى لردك الأول سيدى وبمجرد رؤيتى لصورك التى أضفت لمسة الجمال الذى نتحدث عنه فى موضوعنا هذا أدركت خطأى وسوء تقديرى لبعض الأمور ... حقاً إن النفس الجميلة ... النفس التواقة للجمال... تراه فى كل شئ وفى أبسط الأشياء تراه فى زهرة صبار جميلة مهما بلغ قصر عمرها تراه فى بسمة طفل تحتوى روحه على كل براءة ونقاء العالم تراه فى صمود شجرة وشموخها أمام تعاقب فصول السنة عليها وفى كل فصل نرى جمالها بصورة مختلفة.... نرى الجمال فى كل شئ 
> إن أردنا فقط أن نراه كل شئ مرهون بإرادتنا وبنظرتنا للأمور
> الجمال حولنا ولكنه فقط يحتاج لمن يراه....
> أحييك سيدى لأنه برغم إدراكك لكل مظاهر القبح الذى نعيشه ويفسد علينا حياتنا فما زلت ترى الجمال فى ما حولك وتتأمله وتستمتع به وتتمنى وأتمنى معك أنا أيضاً أن يعم الجمال كل مظاهر حياتنافى يوم من الأيام.....,,


 :f2: عزيزتى جيهان :f2: 

قلتها قبل كده إن أنا سبع صنايع والبخت والحمدلله مش ضايع!

و كونى سياسى (بعد بلوغ الستين من العمر) 
و كونى مقاوم شعبى سلاح رشاش خفيف أيام نكسة 1967
وكونى مثالا ورساما فى شبابى 
وكونى  حاليا ناقدا ساخرا أنا وصديقى صلعاوى القرعاوى 
كل هذا لا يمنع أبدا أن أكون محبا للجمال ومحبا لبنت الجيران (حرمنا المصون)...

وعين الحسود فيها عود!  
ومتبصوش لى بعين ردية  بصوا للدفع فيا!
إعلان معلق على الزجاج الخلفى لتاكسى من تاكسيات القاهرة!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> وها قد عاد الدكتور جمال لقواعده سالماً....!!
> فى الواقع يا سيدى القبح السياسي الذى تتحدث عنه والذى لايمكن لعاقل أن ينكره ماهو إلا نتيجة إفراز مجتمع...إفراز لقبح مجتمع للأسف وإلا من أين أتت هذه الشرذمة من الحكام لقد أتت من هذا المجتمع وللأسف من الطبقة الوسطى من هذا المجتمع (نتذكر أن معظم قادة ثورة يوليو جائوا من الطبقة الوسطى ) وهى من أكثر الطبقات التى عانت من الظلم والقهر أيام الحكم الملكى وما قبله ولكن يبدوا أن للسلطة شهوة وسطوة أكثر مما نتخيل فبمجرد تقلدهم لمقاليد السلطة والحكم حتى ظهرت جينات الفراعنة بداخلهم
> وحبهم للخلود فى الحكم وتأليه الحاكم وتنزيهه عن اى خطأ أو نقص وتحكمه المطلق فى مصائر وحياة البشر ....
> أتفق معك يا سيدى فالإصلاح لا يأتى من أعلى السلطة التى تحكمنا فهذا فى حكم الميئوس منه تقريباً الإصلاح يأتى من قاع المجتمع من تغيير مفهومنا عن صورة الحكم والحاكم وأنه ما من حاكم يخلد أو لا يخطئ وما من صورة حكم واحدة تصلح لكل الأحوال والأزمان ...إذا تغير مفهوم الحكم عند الناس بالتأكيد هؤلاء الناس الذى سيخرج منهم فى يوم من الأيام حاكم يحكمنا فلابد وسيحكم بما نأمله جميعاً ونتمناه ويخلصنا أخيراً من كل هذا القبح السياسى الذى نعيشه....,,


عزيزتى جيهان  :f2: 
هناك بعض الأخطاء فيما تقولين أهمها أنها لم تكن ثورة أنها كانت إنقلابا عسكريا وليست ثورة على الإطلاق

ثانيا أنا من الطبقة الوسطى إياها و كنا نعيش فى دوران شبرا فى منطقة مسجد الخازندار وكنيسة سانت تريز و مدرسة راهبات الراعى الصالح و مدرسة التوفيقية الشهيرة وكنا على خير مايرام وكنا لا نعانى كما ذكرتى (ما هو عمرك هل أنت من مواليد الأربيعينات مثلى أم أنك من مواليد عصر مبارك أزهى عصور الديمقراطية!)....
تلك الشرذمة العسكرية قامت بإنقلابها العسكرى نتيجة الهزيمة فى فلسطين وعلى الأخص بسبب وقوعهم تحت الحصار فى الفالوجا....على الأقل كان هناك طبقة وسطى والتى أختفت الآن بفضل أزهى عصور الديمقراطية التى نعيشها حاليا وحصولنا على مركز الأربعين بعد أن كنا فى المركز 36 فى عام 2006 علما بأن الصومال فى المركز الأول بجدارة للعام الثانى على التوالى على 177 دولة فى مؤشر الدول الفاشلة لعام 2008

----------


## جيهان محمد على

حراااااااام عليك يا دكتور جمال أنا فعلاً إتخضيت من الصورة 
اللى حطتها دى  ::eek:: 
إنت بتكفر عن الصور الجميلة اللى حطتها قبل كدة ولا أيه...؟؟!! :No:  
ههههههههههههه
عموماً والله أنا ما بحسدش وعينى باردة ما تخافش  ::-s: 
بس إنت سيب لى نفسك وهاتشوف النتيجة قريب إن شاء الله ...
 ::-s:   ::-s:   ::-s:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

عزيزى الدكتور جمال ...,,
بالنسبة لما حدث فى 23 يوليو وما إذا كان ثورة أم إنقلاب عسكرى فأعتقد إنها كانت على الأقل فى مراحلها الأولى ثورة لها أهداف نبيلة ومشروعة وقامت من أجل صالح هذا الشعب وليس من أجل أى أهداف أخرى ...أما ما حدث بعد ذلك من سيطرة بريق السلطة الذى هو فى رأيى أشد من بريق المال وأكثر سطوة
على قادة هذه الثورة وإنحرافهم عن الأهداف الأساسية التى قامت الثورة من أجلها فهذا لا ينال أبداًمن نبل الهدف الذى قامت الثورة من أجله.... بداية الثورة كانت رائعة ولكن تعاطينا مع هذه الثورة وتناسينا للأهداف التى قامت من أجلها هو ما وصل بنا إلى هذا
وكانت البداية فى رأيى لهدم فكرة الثورة من الاساس حينما أُلغيت الأحزاب فقد كانت هذه هى بداية النهاية للتجربة الديمقراطية فى مصر.....
أما عن وجود الطبقة الوسطى او عدم وجودها فأنا لا أدعى أبداً
أننى عايشت هذه الفترة فأنا من المعاصرين (لأزهى عصور الديمقراطية)كما قلت حضرتك ولكن من خلال قرائتى البسيطة والتى أرجو أن تصحح ما بها من أخطاء طبعاً إن وجدت...فأنا أعرف أن الطبقة الوسطى هى من كانت تحمل على عاتقها دوماً مقاومة الإحتلال وذلك لأن معظم فئاتها كانوا من الطلاب أو الموظفين الذين حصلوا على قدر لا بئس به من العلم بعكس الطبقة الفقيرة التى كانت تفتقر لكثير من الوعى بظروف البلد لإنشغالها بتدبير قوت يومها وعدم حصول أفرادها على قدر يذكر من التعليم...من هنا كانت أهمية هذه الطبقة والتى كانت تعمل كما لوكانت المتحدث الرسمى عن مطالب وحقوق الشعب ومنها أيضاً ظهر معظم قادة ثورة يوليو أو إنقلاب يوليو أيأً كانت التسمية التى تفضلها....,,

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> حراااااااام عليك يا دكتور جمال أنا فعلاً إتخضيت من الصورة 
> اللى حطتها دى 
> إنت بتكفر عن الصور الجميلة اللى حطتها قبل كدة ولا أيه...؟؟!! 
> ههههههههههههه
> عموماً والله أنا ما بحسدش وعينى باردة ما تخافش 
> بس إنت سيب لى نفسك وهاتشوف النتيجة قريب إن شاء الله ...


*صدقينى بصحيح بصحيح غصب عنى*
*ومايحسد المال إلا إصحابه*
*و من شر حاسد إذا حسد*
*إذا إيه؟ إذا حسد*
*لتحسى بجمال الجميل لا بد لكى أن ترى قبح القبيح!*
*وهذا هو الفرق بين الزبال المصرى المهمل و القذر فى هدومه والذى أصبح جزءا مكملا للزبالة ولم يحاول أن يطور نفسه ليصبح زبالا نظيفا يرتدى ملابس لائقة و يلم زبالته بطريقة متحضرة على سيارة نظيفة وليس على عربه كارو يجرها حمارا فى معظم شوارع المحروسة!*

*و أليكم بعض الصور من مجموعة صور مجتمع الزبالين فى مصر*





*There's always a job for a trash collecting donkey.* 


 
Cairo is a city of 8 million people, and yet most of the city's garbage is collected by an unofficial labor force which has been acting of its own volition for nearly 100 years. The "Zabbaleen," or "Trash People," live at the foot of the Muqqattam Hills on the city's east side. They collect, sort, sell, recycle, and reuse the vast majority of Cairo's refuse.
(Photo by Alexander Heilner) 
 
The Zabbaleen make deals with homeowners or businesses for the right to pick up their trash, often for free or very little money. A collector might work an entire neighborhood or just a block or two, on his own or with a small group. For years, trash was carried on donkey carts, but today most of it is transported on small trucks.
(Photo by Alexander Heilner) 
 
Once the refuse has been picked up, it is brought to the Medina Zabbaleen ("Trash City") where the collector brings it into his yard or home for sorting.
(Photo by Alexander Heilner) 
 
Medina Zabbaleen has residences and commercial stores like any other relatively poor neighborhood, but much of the space is devoted to sorting and storing trash and recyclable goods.
(Photo by Alexander Heilner) 
 
Residents make use of the rooms of their homes, as well as their rooftops, often separating different parts of the trash into different spaces.
(Photo by Alexander Heilner) 

 
*نعم هذا المنظر القبيح موجود قريبا جدا من حى المهندسين بمحافظة الجيزة*
Food scraps are fed to pigs and other livestock. It was this need to feed their pigs that originally led the Zabbaleen into collecting garbage 100 years ago. They began scavenging Cairo for discarded food, and eventually took on the collection of all trash throughout the city. Most other Egyptians don't eat, let alone raise, pigs.
(Photo by Alexander Heilner) 

*وكفانا قبحا على الصبح*
*و للمزيد من هذا القبح عليكم بالرابط التالى:*
The Middle East @ Work

** 
*وصباحنا ورد وياسمين*

----------


## غادة جاد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ الفاضل الأستاذ / جمال الشربيني
اعذرني فلم أتمكن من إدراك مظاهر القبح فيما عرضه الرابط

لذا أرجو التوضيح مع الشكر
وجزاك الله خيرا

وإذا سمحت لي باستفسار آخر
الصور التي تفضلت وعرضتها لمظاهر القبح في مصر
لماذا هي موقعة باسم الكسندر هيلنر ؟

أكرمك الله وأعزك

----------


## الشاعر نور

الاخت العزيزة جيهان...

أشكرك على موضوعك الجميل و اسمحي لي أشارك معاكم...

*أنا شايف ان عشان نعالج هذا الوضع لازم نعالج الاسباب اللى أدت لوصولنا لهذا الوضع و حصولنا بجدارة على المركز الاربعين في قائمة الدول الفاشلة و المتوقع لها مزيدا من الفشل...

*الانحدار في مصر بدأ مع انقلاب عسكر يوليو و إلغاء الدستور الليبرالي في مصر و الغاء الاحزاب...

*و عسكرة مصر و تدخل الجيش في السياسة... الجيش اللى المفروض دوره هو الدفاع عن أمن الوطن الخارجي و حماية الدستور الليبرالي.... انحرف عن دوره و ظهرت فيه فئة طمعت في حكم البلاد...
قبل الثورة ... كان اللى بيدخل المجلس النيابي صفوة عقول مصر من اطباء و مفكرين و ساسة... أما الان بيدخل مجلس الشعب اللى يدوب بيعرف يفك الخط و جايب شهادة محو أمية مزورة كمان

*تحولت مصر الى دولة بوليسية تحكم بالطوارئ منذ 1981م
*من يحكمون مصر لا يؤمنون بمبدأ تداول السلطة و الاحزاب عندهم مجرد ديكور لتكملة الشكل الجمالي للنظام

*حوالى 50&#37; من ميزانية الدولة تخصص لأجهزة الأمن الداخلي بدلا من تخصيصها للتنمية

*في الدول المتقدمة كل 5 او 7 سنين يتولى الحكم فيها قيادة جديدة تعمل مشروعات جديدة و تقدم أفكار جديدة لحل مشكلات تلك الدول و اللى مبيقدرشي يحل بيرحل ليفسح الطريق لمن هو قادر على الحل...

*هل عمر حد فينا سمع ان الجيش تدخل في أمور الحكم في أي دولة متقدمة أو انه عمل انقلاب عسكري فيها مثلا... ؟
الجيش في الدول دي زيه زي أي قطاع اخر مثل الشرطة و الاطباء له وظيفة محددة يأديها و لا يتجاوزها اطلاقا.

*الحل هو في دستور ليبرالي... اطلاق الحريات و الاحزاب.... فك أسر مصر الرهينة... ابعاد الجيش عن السلطة و الحكم ليتفرغ لدوره الحقيقي و هو الدفاع عن الوطن ضد المخاطر الخارجية... إيجاد أهلى و زمالك في السياسة (حزبين او كتلتين بينهما تنافس حقيقي مثلما هو الحال في امريكا حزب جمهوري و ديمقراطي او بريطانيا حزب عمال و محافظين و هكذا)... بحيث يصل للحكم من هو قادر على العطاء و حل مشاكل البلاد فإذا اصبح غير قادر يرحل ليأتي من بعده من هو قادر و هكذا و هذا لا يحدث الا من خلال انتخابات حرة و نظام ليبرالي حر

تحياتي للجميع
نور..

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الأخ الفاضل الأستاذ / جمال الشربيني
> اعذرني فلم أتمكن من إدراك مظاهر القبح فيما عرضه الرابط
> 
> لذا أرجو التوضيح مع الشكر
> وجزاك الله خيرا
> 
> وإذا سمحت لي باستفسار آخر
> الصور التي تفضلت وعرضتها لمظاهر القبح في مصر
> ...


*عزيزتى غادة (باللون الأحمر لأنك أهلاوية)*
*بسيطة جدا*
*الصور موقعة باسم "الكسندر هيلنر" لأنه هو صاحبها!*


وبعد هذه الصورة كعينه تقولين
*"اعذرني فلم أتمكن من إدراك مظاهر القبح فيما عرضه الرابط"*

وبعد هذه الصورة كعينه أخرى تقولين
 *"اعذرني فلم أتمكن من إدراك مظاهر القبح فيما عرضه الرابط"*

**

وبعد هذه الصورة كعينه أخرى تقولين
*"اعذرني فلم أتمكن من إدراك مظاهر القبح فيما عرضه الرابط"*


*عفوا من لا يدرك القبح لا يدرك الجمال!* 
*وهاكى هو الجمال وهى صورة من مجموعة صورى فى* 
*العين الثالثةThe Third Eye* 
*

وصباحنا ورد وياسمين
يا
غادة
*

----------


## غادة جاد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأستاذ الفاضل / جمال الشربيني

يؤسفني أن أشير إلى حضرتك بأن سوء فهم قد حدث
لم اقصد بالطبع مظاهر القبح في الصور
فلقد متعني الله بنعمة البصر والحمد لله

ولكن في الرابط " الشرق الأوسط والعمل "
والذي ذكرت حضرتك أنه مزيدا من القبح


أما عن اسم المصور  الكسندر هيلنر
فأنا أعرف بالطبع أن الصور تخصه
ولكن استفساري كان استنكارا أنها تخصه

وأشكرك جدا على جملة " أن من لا يدرك القبح لا يدرك الجمال "
أشكرك جدا  وجزاك الله عني كل خير

----------


## the_chemist

السلام عليكم

أرى أن الموضوع دخل في عمق العمق بالحديث عن إنقلاب يوليو المجيد 

و بالرغم من أنى من مواليد عصر جمال قائد الطابية الذى تحول لحاكم لمملكة العسكر المصرية

و بالرغم من أن أبى و جدى كانا من الطبقة الفقيرة في عهد الملكية و تمجيدهم المستمر في ناصر و بالرغم من أنه بكفاح أبي إنتقلنا للطبقة المتوسطة في عهد السادات لكننا سقطنا مع سقوط الطبقة المتوسطة في العهد الميمون

و كما قلت أن أبي كان دائم التمجيد في العسكر
إلا أنى مع الدكتور جمال في أنهم السبب المباشر لما نحن فيه الآن
فبالرغم من أن أبي كان دائم التمجيد في العسكر إلا أنه كان تصدر منه كلمات تمتدح ما كانت عليه مصر أيام الملك و عن جمال مصر و روعتها مقارنة بما حدث بعد ذلك

فمن يشاهد الأفلام القديمة يري مظاهر الجمال

ففي المنصورة مثلا مازال كوبرى المنصورة طلخا القديم رائعا مثالا للجمال
و إنظروا الآن للجمال المفقود في الكوبري الجديد لولا روعة منظر النيل و هو ليس من تصميم الشركة المصممة للكوبرى و لكنه هبة من الله

شكرا و لي عودة إن كان في العمر بقية

----------


## الصاعق

> أختلف معك أخى العزيز .... فلا يمكن أن يكون القبح ثقافة لمجتمع
> لا يمكن أن يكون عدم الإحساس بالجمال منهج وطبيعة حياة لبشر
> مهما كانوا هؤلاء البشر يعانون من مشكلات فى شتى مجالات حياتهم ومهما بلغت قسوة هذه المشكلات .....
> الذى أستطيع تقبله وفهمه هو أن يكون ما نعانيه الان هو مرض إجتماعى طارئ وما أحاول الوصول له هنا معكم هو علاج لهذا المرض .... هذه العلة التى نعانى منها جميعاً فى السنوات الأخيرة
> أسعدنى مرورك الكريم هذا أخى العزيز....,,


*أختي العزيزة* 

*الجمال ومعاييره ومتطلباته تختلف من مجتمع لأخر، ويمكنني أن أقول أن الشئ الجميل يكون أفضل من الشئ العادي والشئ القبيح هو شئ أردئ من الشئ العادي، ولهذا فهناك قبح معنوي مثل قبح اللغة أو قبح التصرفات إلى جوار القبح المادي. ومن هنا يمكن أن أسأل ما هي مقاييس الشئ المعتاد؟ من اعتاد رؤية القمامة في الشارع سيراها أمراً عادياً بمرور الوقت وبالتالي ستنخفض معاييره للجمال، لذا لا ابالغ إذا قلت إن إدراك الجمال يرتبط بمستوى التعليم والثقافة، والتي من شأنها تغيير معايير الفرد، لذا قلت إن القبح هو إفراز لثقافة حالية في مجتمعنا، ولا أراك اختلفت كثيراً معي حينما قلتي انه مرض اجتماعي، ففي النهاية ما نشاهده هو أعراض هذا المرض، وجتى يعود الجمال يكل صوره إلى الحياة لابد من إصلاح المجتمع.*

*دمت بخير*

----------


## محمد احمد سعيد

مشكور على الموضوع و هو بيناقش قضية خطيرة و هو القمامة و ترتيب مصر هو الستة و ثلاثين و الترتيب عكسى يعنى قربنا نبقى صفر و تقبلى مرورى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *وأشكرك جدا على جملة " أن من لا يدرك القبح لا يدرك الجمال "*
> *أشكرك جدا وجزاك الله عني كل خير*


*لا شكر على واجب*
*أنهم يقولون "الشئ اللى يزيد عن حده ينقلب ضده"!*
*ولكن أنا أقول الشكر الزائد عن اللزوم قد يفهم بمعنى معاكس ...أليس كذلك عزيزتى غادة؟!*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> الغاليه جيهان
> اسمحى لى اولا ان احيكى على جمال الموضوع وجمال اسلوبك وبرغم قله مشاركاتى الا انى من المتابعين لردودك والتمست فيها قلم راقى وواعى
> غاليتى
> نعم اختفى الجمال فى كثير من مظاهر حياتنا ولن ازيد عن ما قاله بعض الاخوه والاخوات من المشاركين عن بعض الظروف الاقتصاديه والتى جعلت الكل يجرى وراء اكل عيشه دون النظر او التمتع او على الاقل المشاركه فى اى دعوه للجمال
> ولكنى انظر حولى اجد ان هناك شىء غامض حدث لنا ككل لا اعلم كاشخاص ولا كمجتمع 
> هل رايتى يا جيهان المنازل القديمه فى القاهره ومدى روعتها والمبانى القديمه كانوا يتفننون فى شكلها باعتبارها تحفه فنيه وفى المقابل نرى المبانى الحديثه المزخرفه بالالوان فقط والشكل العقيم .
> حتى الجمال فينا اختفى يا جيهان اختفت الابتسامه الجميله فى وجه من نراه واختفت الكلمه الجميله .
> جيهان عندى الكثير والكثير اتمنى اتكلم عنه وعذرا من الاطاله .
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ....حبيتى دعاء أعتزر بشدة عن تأخرى فى الرد عليكى ....
أولاً أشكرك جداً على رأيك في ما أكتبه من مواضيع فهذا ويعلم الله يحملنى عبئ كبير وهو أن أجتهد لأصبح دوماً عند حسن ظنكم جميعاً ...أشكرك جداً حبيبتى...
ثانياً مشاركتك تلك وكلماتك من أكثر المشاركات التى أحسست أنها تعبر عن ما فى نفسى وما أود قوله أنا شخصياً وكنت من فترة قريبة جداً(غامرت) وقررت أنزل وسط البلد لشراء بعض الاشياء
ولفت نظرى بالفعل جمال عمارات وسط البلد وروعة تصميماتها
أخذت أنظر إلى كل عمارة على حدا وأجردها من كل الافتات ومظاهر القبح الحديث الذى إعتراها فوجدت أمامى لوحات فنية فى منتهى الجمال والرقى مُراعى فيها كل شئ بدئاً من جمال التصميم و رحابة المساحات والتهوية الصحية وجدت فيها كل شئ يحترم آدمية الإنسان وكرامته وتمنيت للحظات أن يرجع بى الزمن وأعيش فى مثل هذه البيوت الجميلة ... الجميلة بحق...
ولكنى سألت نفسى أيضاً لماذا أبحث عن الجمال فى المبانى أو الشوارع فالأولى أن أبحث عنه فى النفوس التى فقدته فى النفوس التى أضاعت منها هذه القيمة الرائعة ...لابد أن يعود الجمال أولاً إلى نفوسنا ياعزيزتى وسنراه بعد ذلك بكل تأكيد فى المبانى والمنازل والشوارع وكل شئ حولنا....,,
دعاء .... سعيدة جدااااااا بمرورك ودمتى لى حبيبتى دائماً متواصلة....,,

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> هايل لقد تم تسييس الموضوع


 

  

*ألحقى يا* 
جيهان محمد على
*اللى أنتى كنتى خايفه منه إتحقق*
*والموضوع فاضله غلوه ويتنقل إلى*
*قاعة القضايا السياسية!*
*وأنا أضمن لك تثبيته 1000000%*


*والموضوع فاضله غلوه*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ولفت نظرى بالفعل جمال عمارات وسط البلد وروعة تصميماتها
> أخذت أنظر إلى كل عمارة على حدا وأجردها من كل الافتات ومظاهر القبح الحديث الذى إعتراها فوجدت أمامى لوحات فنية فى منتهى الجمال والرقى مُراعى فيها كل شئ بدئاً من جمال التصميم و رحابة المساحات والتهوية الصحية وجدت فيها كل شئ يحترم آدمية الإنسان وكرامته وتمنيت للحظات أن يرجع بى الزمن وأعيش فى مثل هذه البيوت الجميلة ... الجميلة بحق...
> ,,


*نحن على نفس الخط الجمالى*

*صحيح النظافة شئ مطلوب ولكن الذوق العام مفتقد.....عمارة فى شارع عبد الخالق بوسط مدينة القاهرة*
*منتقاة من*
*العين الثالثة The 3rd Eye*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> _أختى الغالية_ 
> _ليست تلك هى المشكلة فقط وإنما ما تفضلتى به جزء بسيط من حالة الإحباط والتجاهل التى أصبحت سائدة_ 
> _فى هذا الزمان_ 
> _ولكنى لا أحمل المواطن البسيط فقط كل الحمل ولكنه يحمل نصيب كبير بموافقته واستسلامه للأمر الواقع_ 
> _واستسلامه لما يفرض عليه من أفكار غريبة أصبحت هى المحرك الأساسى لعالمنا العربى_ 
> _وكأن حال الدنيا ماشى على جملة ( الموجود هو المفروض )_ 
> _بلاش نهرب من الواقع بأن الحكومة عليها العامل الأكبر فى كل اللى أحنا فيه_ 
> _للأسف أصبح معظم شعبنا شعب يخاف ميختشيش وبقول معظم علشان محدش يقولى انى بعمم وشايفه الدنيا_ 
> _بنظارة سوداء ولكن للأسف بقى ده الواقع_ 
> ...


أخيراً وصلت لك يا بوسى ....أسفة فعلاً على تأخرى بالرد ...
بالفعل يا عزيزتى المواطن لا يتحمل كل العبئ بمفرده ولكن مما لا شك فيه أنه مدان أيضاً....فلماذا كل هذا الإستسلام لمنظومة القبح الرهيبة التى تحاوطنا لماذا كل هذا الخضوع والخنوع لكل ما هوقبيح فى حياتنا ... نحن لسنا بأنعام نُساق إلى الجهة التى يراد بنا أن نسير ونتوجه إليها أين إرادتنا ؟؟ أين رغبتنا فى التغيير للأفضل؟؟ لماذا إنشغلنا بأحلامنا الفردية والشديدة الأنانية عن همنا العام ومستقبل بلدنا ؟؟ لماذا أصبحنا ننظر هذه النظرة الضيقة ... الشديدة القصور لمستقبلنا....نعم أعرف أنه يوجد من يروج لهذا القبح المستشرى فى جميع مظاهر حياتنا ويهمه أن يستمر ليخدم مصالحه وأطماعه الخاصة ...ولكن أين ذهبت عقولنا وإدراكنا لحقائق الأمور.... بل أين ذهب خوفنا على مستقبل أبنائنا الذين هم أغلى ما نملك فى هذه الحياة ... بالله عليكم لا تنظروا إلى أنفسكم إن كنتم قد إستمرأتم العيش بين القبح فلكم الحرية فى ذلك ولكن ماذا عن أبنائكم أترضون أن يشبوا ويترعرعوا وقد قتل فى نفوسهم
كل ملمح من ملامح الجمال...؟؟ لماذا.... لماذا كل هذه القسوة والجحود نحو أبنائنا....!!!!!!!!
الغالية بوسى ....أسعدنى مرورك وتقبلى أسفى على إنفعالى فى الرد....,,

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> بالفعل يا عزيزتى المواطن لا يتحمل كل العبئ بمفرده ولكن مما لا شك فيه أنه مدان أيضاً....فلماذا كل هذا الإستسلام لمنظومة القبح الرهيبة التى تحاوطنا لماذا كل هذا الخضوع والخنوع لكل ما هوقبيح فى حياتنا


*لأنه شعب تم غسيل مخه على مدى عقود طويله* 
*شعب خائف من نظام بوليسى لا يرحم فأين أعضاء الجماعة المحظورة و الممثلة بــ 88 عضو فى مجلس الشعب*
*خائف من تطبيق قانون الطوارئ الذى طال تطبيقه مما أفقده أسمه وأن يطبق فقط فى حاله طارئة....نحن فى حالة طوارئ مستمرة منذ 1981*
* حالة هزلية لا تحدث إلا فى مصر أدت إلى فقدان وتلبد أحاسيس الشعب المصرى والذى شعار معظمه "يا عمى هى بلد أبونا" وخليك ساكت "عاوزين نربى العيال"* 






> نحن لسنا بأنعام نُساق إلى الجهة التى يراد بنا أن نسير ونتوجه إليها أين إرادتنا ؟؟


*بل أسوأ من الأنعام فالحمار بالتكرار يتعلم ...*
*الأمية متفشية فى المجتمع المصرى لذا يسهل توجيهنا حيثما يريدون هم ولا حيثما نريد نحن*





> أين رغبتنا فى التغيير للأفضل؟؟ لماذا إنشغلنا بأحلامنا الفردية والشديدة الأنانية عن همنا العام ومستقبل بلدنا ؟؟ لماذا أصبحنا ننظر هذه النظرة الضيقة ... الشديدة القصور لمستقبلنا...


*التغيير للأفضل مخصص فقط للنظام الحاكم وحزبه الذى يجلس على كرسى الحكم منذ عقود طويلة و الذى أقنع الشعب الأمى أن لا بديل لهم وأنهم الأفضل وأن رئيس البلاد هو رئيس كل شئ آخر فى هذا البلد وأن قراراته الجمهورية هى الملاذ الأخير وما عدا ذلك من أحزاب منافسة فهى من عمل الشيطان وهى عميلة لجهات أجنبية أو هى جماعة محظورة تريد أن تخلط الدين بالسياسة فأصبحت السياسية هى الأعلى مقاما والدين هو الأقل مقاما وأصبح الذهاب للمساجد و الصلاة فيها خطرا على الدولة وخطرا على السياسة!*
*وعندما يظهر عجزهم يتوجهون للشعب بشعارات غبية تقول:*
*نحكم عقلنا ناكل كلنا*
*نحكم عقلنا نشرب كلنا*
*نحكم عقلنا نتعلم كلنا*
*أين هذه العقول التى توجهون إعلاناتكم لها*
*و أنتم العقول التى بلدنا بتتأدم بيكم!*





> لماذا.... لماذا كل هذه القسوة والجحود نحو أبنائنا....!!!!!!!!


*وجهى كلامكم هذا إلى ريسنا الكبير فى مقره الدائم فى الشرم و الذى سيرد عليكى قائلا:*

*أنا أبنى جمال زى الفل ومستقبله زى الفل حيورثنى يعنى حيورثنى وحيحكم مصر بالعافية بالذوق يعنى حيحكم مصر وتيجى أنتى يا جيهان وتقولى* لماذا كل هذه القسوة والجحود نحو أبنائنا....!!!!!!!!
*بصحيح مالكيش حق يا جيهان!*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> أختى الرقيقة دوماً .... مملكة الحب
> لقد كنتِ أول المشاركين التى تطرح هذا المنظور للجمال وهو إختفاء الجمال من النفوس لم تعد النفوس جميلة كما أشرتِ ومع أننى أكره التعميم فى أى شئ إلا أنى أوافقك إلى حد ما فى هذا نعم فقد إختفى الإحساس بالجمال من داخل نفوسنا ... ولكن ليس معنى إختفائه أننا فقدناه للأبد أو أنه لا أمل فى إسترجاعه .. لا وألف لا
> فهذا إن حدث يصبح ضد الطبيعة ضد فطرة الإنسان ... فطرة الإنسان التى جُبلت على الإحساس بالجمال وتذوقه .. تستطيعين أن تقولى عن هذا أنه مرض ألم بنا أو غشاوة حطت على مشاعرنا وأحاسيسنا ولكن فى كل الأحوال هذا لن يستمر أنا متأكدة من ذلك... وطالما لايزال هناك بشر مثلك ومثل كثيرين وكثيرين من أصحاب النفوس الجميلة والقلوب العامرة بالحب والذين يفتقدون هذه القيمة الرائعة ويطالبون بعودتها فالأمل سيتضاعف بالتأكيد ولابد من عودتها فى يوم من الأيام....
> سعيدة جداً بمرورك وبمشاركتك الرقيقة تلك أختى العزيزة ...
> دمتى لى دائماً متواصلة...,,


أخجلتيني بكلامك الجميل

أشكرك أختى الجميله / جيهان

 على الثقه دى

وإن شاء الله هكون أدها

والجمال بردو ماذال موجود لأن لسه فى

قلم رقيق مثل قلمك الهادئ

أشكرك وتحياتى لـ نجاح الفكره

مملكة الحب

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *ألحقى يا* 
> جيهان محمد على
> *اللى أنتى كنتى خايفه منه إتحقق*
> *والموضوع فاضله غلوه ويتنقل إلى*
> *قاعة القضايا السياسية!*
> *وأنا أضمن لك تثبيته 1000000%* 
> 
> 
> *والموضوع فاضله غلوه*


الحقيقة يا دكتور جمال الموضوع مش مستحمل حتى الغلوة دى 
عشان يتنقل لقاعة القضايا السياسية هو المفروض كان يتنقل من ثلاث أو أربع مشاركات سابقة مش عارفة هما صبروا عليه كل دة إزاى..؟؟
الحقيقة قدم حضرتك علينا كله سياسة والله .... نورتنا يافندم  :1:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

[quote=الشاعر نور;1035483]الاخت العزيزة جيهان...

أشكرك على موضوعك الجميل و اسمحي لي أشارك معاكم...

*أنا شايف ان عشان نعالج هذا الوضع لازم نعالج الاسباب اللى أدت لوصولنا لهذا الوضع و حصولنا بجدارة على المركز الاربعين في قائمة الدول الفاشلة و المتوقع لها مزيدا من الفشل...

*الانحدار في مصر بدأ مع انقلاب عسكر يوليو و إلغاء الدستور الليبرالي في مصر و الغاء الاحزاب...

*و عسكرة مصر و تدخل الجيش في السياسة... الجيش اللى المفروض دوره هو الدفاع عن أمن الوطن الخارجي و حماية الدستور الليبرالي.... انحرف عن دوره و ظهرت فيه فئة طمعت في حكم البلاد...
قبل الثورة ... كان اللى بيدخل المجلس النيابي صفوة عقول مصر من اطباء و مفكرين و ساسة... أما الان بيدخل مجلس الشعب اللى يدوب بيعرف يفك الخط و جايب شهادة محو أمية مزورة كمان

*تحولت مصر الى دولة بوليسية تحكم بالطوارئ منذ 1981م
*من يحكمون مصر لا يؤمنون بمبدأ تداول السلطة و الاحزاب عندهم مجرد ديكور لتكملة الشكل الجمالي للنظام

*حوالى 50% من ميزانية الدولة تخصص لأجهزة الأمن الداخلي بدلا من تخصيصها للتنمية

*في الدول المتقدمة كل 5 او 7 سنين يتولى الحكم فيها قيادة جديدة تعمل مشروعات جديدة و تقدم أفكار جديدة لحل مشكلات تلك الدول و اللى مبيقدرشي يحل بيرحل ليفسح الطريق لمن هو قادر على الحل...

*هل عمر حد فينا سمع ان الجيش تدخل في أمور الحكم في أي دولة متقدمة أو انه عمل انقلاب عسكري فيها مثلا... ؟
الجيش في الدول دي زيه زي أي قطاع اخر مثل الشرطة و الاطباء له وظيفة محددة يأديها و لا يتجاوزها اطلاقا.

*الحل هو في دستور ليبرالي... اطلاق الحريات و الاحزاب.... فك أسر مصر الرهينة... ابعاد الجيش عن السلطة و الحكم ليتفرغ لدوره الحقيقي و هو الدفاع عن الوطن ضد المخاطر الخارجية... إيجاد أهلى و زمالك في السياسة (حزبين او كتلتين بينهما تنافس حقيقي مثلما هو الحال في امريكا حزب جمهوري و ديمقراطي او بريطانيا حزب عمال و محافظين و هكذا)... بحيث يصل للحكم من هو قادر على العطاء و حل مشاكل البلاد فإذا اصبح غير قادر يرحل ليأتي من بعده من هو قادر و هكذا و هذا لا يحدث الا من خلال انتخابات حرة و نظام ليبرالي حر

تحياتي للجميع 

أخى العزيز نور....
فى الواقع كل ما تفضلت وشرحته من أسباب ومبررات لإنتشار ما يسمى بالقبح بيننا صحيح وله وجاهته بالطبع ...
ولكن فى الواقع أكثر ما شدنى فيما كتبت الجزء الأخير والذى إقترحت فيه بعض الحلول التى تراها مناسبة لعودة الجمال مرة أخرى إلى حياتنا... ولكن دعنا نفكر قليلاً سوياً يا أخى مِن من تطالب بهذه المطالب من المنوط به تنفيذها والقيام بها...؟؟!!
الإجابة البديهية هى أن يقوم الشعب بتنفيذ هذه المطالب وتحقيقها
ولكن دعنا ننظر قليلاً فى أمر هذا الشعب ماذا حدث له ؟؟ لماذا تغير الإنسان المصرى إلى هذه الدرجة ؟؟ لماذا أصبحت اللامبالاة والإتكالية سمة أساسية من سماته ... لماذا أصبح إنتمائه لوطنه مشكوك فيه بنسبة 100% لماذا أصبحت أحلامه وأمنياته بالنسبة لمستقبله قاصرة كل هذا القصور ؟؟ من الممكن أن يكون رأى الدكتور جمال صحيح وهو أنه تم عمل غسيل مخ لهذا الشعب على مدى عقود وعقود من قبل حكام هذا البلد ...؟؟ ولكننا بهذه الطريقة لن نصل لأى حل هنا ...!! فالأمل معدوم فى الحكام ومعدوم أيضاً فى الشعب ..!! ولكن إن أردت رأيى الشخصى فأعتقد أنه هناك ثمة أمل فى هذا الشعب ودائماً تأتى الحلول ويأتى الخلاص من هذا الشعب وهذا ليس رأى مبنى عن تفائل أحمق بدون وعى او إدراك لحقائق الأمور..لا ..إنه مبنى على قراءة متأنية لتاريخ هذا الشعب فلا يوجد شعب فى العالم صبر وإحتمل كل هذا الكم من الحكومات الفاسدة عبر تاريخه بأكمله بدئاً من العصر الفرعونى إلى العصر الذى نعيشه الان وما زال متماسك وصامد ومحافظ على هويته وكيانه غير الشعب المصرى ....!!!
بهذا فقط يا عزيزى يحدونى الأمل فى الخلاص من كل هذا القبح الذى سيطر على كل مناحى حياتنا...
أخى العزيز نور سعدت جداً بمشاركتك الثرية العميقة ولك كل التحية والتقدير....,,

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *لأنه شعب تم غسيل مخه على مدى عقود طويله* 
> *شعب خائف من نظام بوليسى لا يرحم فأين أعضاء الجماعة المحظورة و الممثلة بــ 88 عضو فى مجلس الشعب*
> *خائف من تطبيق قانون الطوارئ الذى طال تطبيقه مما أفقده أسمه وأن يطبق فقط فى حاله طارئة....نحن فى حالة طوارئ مستمرة منذ 1981*
> *حالة هزلية لا تحدث إلا فى مصر أدت إلى فقدان وتلبد أحاسيس الشعب المصرى والذى شعار معظمه "يا عمى هى بلد أبونا" وخليك ساكت "عاوزين نربى العيال"* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


وبعدين يا دكتور جمال .... والله أنا تعبت ....بقى انا عايزة حد يهدينى ويدينى شوية أمل فى المستقبل تقوم إنت ترد علية وتخلينى
عايزة أقوم بثورة لوحدى وأقلب نظام الحكم كله وأستريح من كل الهم دة ...!!! والله حرام عليك  :No:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخت الفاضلة جيهان
جاء ردي متاخرا و لكن لي عذري
كان سؤالك لماذا
و اجابتي 
ان ملكات الابداع و رقي المشاعر و الاحاسيس المرهفة و الفن الحق لا تنمو في ظل انظمة دكتاتورية في ظل قيود و مساحات من العنف تفرضها الدولة علي الشعب
و انما الذي ينمو هو ما قلتي به 
دمتِ بآلق*

----------


## حنين مصر

موضوع جميل اوى ياجيهان فعلا الجمال اختفى من حياتنا

سواء جمال المشاعر والاحاسيس او جمال الطباع او الذوق 

عارفه ياجيهان افتكر المشكله فى الحياه اللى بقينا عايشينها

فكره السرعه والماديه والامبالاه خليتنا كل حاجه نشوفها نقول وانا مالى وانا اللى هاصلح الكون 

كل دا موت الجمال جوانا مبقناش نلاقيه نسينا اصلا اذا كان الجمال لسه موجود ولا لاء

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> وبعدين يا دكتور جمال .... والله أنا تعبت ....بقى انا عايزة حد يهدينى ويدينى شوية أمل فى المستقبل تقوم إنت ترد علية وتخلينى
> عايزة أقوم بثورة لوحدى وأقلب نظام الحكم كله وأستريح من كل الهم دة ...!!! والله حرام عليك


يا ست الكل أنتى مش أقل من 
إسراء عبد الفتاح المصرية 
ولا أقل من جميلة بوحريد الجزائرية 
ولا أقل من جان دارك الفرنسية

وخدى بالك يا ست الكل
أنتى مش حتقلبى نظام الحكم
أنتى فى الواقع
 :Construction:  حتعدلى نظام الحكم المقلوب

*حنعدل إييه حنعدل المقلوب*
**
*حنعدل إييه حنعدل المقلوب*

*حنعدل إييه حنعدل المقلوب*

*حنعدل إييه حنعدل المقلوب*

*حنعدل إييه حنعدل المقلوب*
**
*لكن يا ترى دول معدولين ولا مقلوبين؟!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

**
*أختاه حنين مصر*
*توقيعك مكتوب فيه*
*ومازالت وحدك حبيبى*
*هل لكى أن تشرحى لى ما كتبتى*
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> السلام عليكم
> 
> أرى أن الموضوع دخل في عمق العمق بالحديث عن إنقلاب يوليو المجيد 
> 
> و بالرغم من أنى من مواليد عصر جمال قائد الطابية الذى تحول لحاكم لمملكة العسكر المصرية
> 
> و بالرغم من أن أبى و جدى كانا من الطبقة الفقيرة في عهد الملكية و تمجيدهم المستمر في ناصر و بالرغم من أنه بكفاح أبي إنتقلنا للطبقة المتوسطة في عهد السادات لكننا سقطنا مع سقوط الطبقة المتوسطة في العهد الميمون
> 
> و كما قلت أن أبي كان دائم التمجيد في العسكر
> ...


الأخ العزيز ....أبو أمنية
سعيدة جداً بمشاركة حضرتك فى الموضوع ... فقد كان يهمنى جداً معرفة رأيك فى الجمال ولماذا إختفى من حياتنا....
من وقت لآخر أسمع لآراء مشابهه لما تفضلت وعرضته حضرتك 
من آراء جدك أو والدك عن عصر الملكية أو عصر جمال عبد الناصر وما تبعهما من حقب مختلفة .... ولكنى أرى أن كل عصر له عيوبه ومميزاته وليس بمقدورنا أبداً أن نحكم على عصر معين أو حقبة معينه حكم مطلق بالجودة أو الفشل ولكن فى إعتقادى الشخصى أن حكمنا على العصر وتقييمنا له يكون بقياس درجة أثر هذا العصر أو الحقبة في ما تبعها من حقب أو عصور مختلفة وإلى أى درجة أثر هذا العصر بالسلب أوبلإيجاب على ما تبعه من حقب وأيضاً كم أمتد هذا الأثر سواء كان سلباً أو إيجاباً....فقياس درجة تقدم أو حضارة شعب معين لا تقاس بتقدم حقبة تاريخية واحدة وإنما هى نتيجة تراكمية لمجموعة  تقدم وإزدهارحقب متتالية من تاريخ هذا الشعب....,,
وإذا طبقنا هذا المقياس على عصر مثل عصر جمال عبد الناصر مثلاً لوجدنا أن الناس بالفعل كانوا يعشقون هذا الرجل ولم يأتى حاكم مصرى أو عربى حظى بمثل هذا الحب من شعبه بل من كل الأمة العربية ولا أقول كيف كان يزخر هذا العصر بكم من المبدعين والفنانيين والكتاب والعلماء ولا كيف كان يزخر هذا العصر أيضاً بنهضة ثقافية وفنية بل وصناعية عظيمة جداً .... أرجوك لا تحسب كلامى دفاعاً عن هذا العصر أو إنحيازاً له فأنا لم أدرك هذا العصر أبداً وأنا أيضاً أعلم تماماً كم الحريات التى قيدت فى هذا العصر ومدى تسلط الجيش على حريات الشعب ولكنى فقط أتعجب كيف لعصر مثل هذا أن تجتمع فيه كل هذه المتناقضات ولا يبقى من آثاره الممتدة حتى الأن غير ما حدث فيه من كبت للحريات وقهر للآراء الحرة المستنيرة ... لم يبقى منه شئ يا أخى غير هذا الأثر البشع من القهر والديكتاتورية وكبت الحريات الذى نعيش فيها وكل المعالم الإيجابية والرائعة التى كان يزخر بها إنتهت وضاعت إلى غير رجعة.....
خلاصة ما قولته كله يا عزيزى أننى لا أفهم حقاً ما الذى حدث لنا...؟؟؟؟!!!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> وإذا طبقنا هذا المقياس على عصر مثل عصر جمال عبد الناصر مثلاً لوجدنا أن الناس بالفعل كانوا يعشقون هذا الرجل ولم يأتى حاكم مصرى أو عربى حظى بمثل هذا الحب من شعبه بل من كل الأمة العربية
> ########### 
> يزخر بها إنتهت وضاعت إلى غير رجعة.....
> خلاصة ما قولته كله يا عزيزى أننى لا أفهم حقاً ما الذى حدث لنا...؟؟؟؟!!!


*سواء رد الكيماوى عليكى أو أنا رديت*
*مفيش مشكلة بيننا فهو بلديات جدى الأكبر الشربينى* 
*والله أنا أحترت فيكى يا ست الكل يا جيهان لغاية دلوقتى وبتقولى*

*خلاصة ما قولته كله يا عزيزى أننى لا أفهم حقاً ما الذى حدث لنا...؟؟؟؟!!!
* 
*لا أنا خلاص معنديش كلام أكرره وأقوله لكى* 
*أنا خلاص حطيت يدى فى الشق وغلب حمارى معاكى!*

**
*أنا خلاص حطيت يدى فى الشق* 
*أما بخصوص حب الناس لجمال عبد الناصر فشرحه بسيط للغاية و كنا أيضا وقتها بنحب أم كلثوم وحفلتها الشهرية أول خميس من كل شهر و كانت الأمة العربية من المحيط للخليج تستمع لها فى المذياع (الراديو) من الإذاعة المصرية.*
**
*أم كلثوم وجمال عبد الناصر*

*أم كلثوم والسادات* 
*يا ست الكل عبد الناصر كان عنده كاريزما نجوم المسرح والسينما وفى أقاويل بتقول أنه كان معجب بيوسف بك وهبى وكان نفسه يصبح ممثلا مثله لكنه خاب ودخل الحربية وخابت مصر كلها معاه لأن حسب كلامك عصره أثر بالسلب على عصرنا المهبب...و يا خوفى بعد كده تيجى وتقولى*

*خلاصة ما قولته كله يا عزيزى أننى لا أفهم حقاً ما الذى حدث لنا...؟؟؟؟!!!

لو حصل ذلك فعلا سأقدم على تأشيرة هجرة لإستراليا وهناك يمكن أصل للسبب الحقيقى لكل القبح الذى نحن فيه! 
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا يا دكتور أنا طبعاً ما يخلصنيش تحط صوابعك فى الشق أو تسيب البلد وتهاجر من تحت راسى .....
كل الحكاية إنى ببقى ساعات متلخبطة ومشوشة ما تنساش يا دكتور إنى ما عشتش غير فى العصر دة وما كنتش شاهد عيان إلا على الأيام اللى ما يعلم بيها غير ربنا دى... أما كل معلوماتى عن العصور السابقة فهى من الكتب شوية ومن الإعلام شوية ومن حكاوى أبهاتنا وجدودنا -أيام ما كانوا بيحكوا يعنى الله يرحمهم جميعاً دلوقت -وكل دة عبارة عن وجهات نظر أحياناً بتتفق وأحياناً بتختلف وغالباً بتتصادم .... وأنا ماعنديش غير عقل بيقارن وبيحلل وبيفكر لغاية ما قرب ينفجر من كتر التفكير ....
ماحدش يقدر أبداً يدعى إنه بيعرف كل الحقيقة أو مدرك لكل الأسباب اللى وصلت بينا للحالة اللى إحنا فيها دلوقت ... وأنا كلامى معاكوا صدقنى هو فضفضة أكتر منه بيصدر من إنسانة فاهمة تماماً كل إللى بيحصل حواليها أحياناً بكون متفائلة وأحياناً بكون متشائمة وغالباً بكون مش عارفة أى حاجة وعايزة أعرف صدقنى فعلاً عايزة أعرف ولما شرعت فى كتابة الموضوع دة كنت بكتبه عشان أعرف حقيقى أية هى الأسباب اللى أدت لكل القبح اللى إحنا بنعيشه دة ...
يا دكتور جمال حقيقى أنا ما بحبش السياسة ولا بفهم فيها ولا حتى عايزة أفهم فيها ...أنا كل اللى أعرفه إن أى بنى آدم فى الدنيا ليه حقوق لازم ياخدها وليه واجبات لازم يأديها لم بيحصل الخلل بين الحاجتين دول ويحصل إن ناس تاخد بس وناس بتدى بس هنا بتكون بداية النهاية لأى شعب وأى مجتمع وكل ما بفكر إن دة الواقع اللى بنعيش فيه فى مصر دلوقت حقيقى بتقطع وبحس بالعجز والخوف لدرجة الرعب على مستقبل بلدنا....
أرجوكم سامحونى على فضفضاتى معاكوا اللى أحياناً بتصل لدرجة الهلوسة... سامحونى...

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> يا ست الكل أنتى مش أقل من 
> إسراء عبد الفتاح المصرية 
> ولا أقل من جميلة بوحريد الجزائرية 
> ولا أقل من جان دارك الفرنسية
> 
> وخدى بالك يا ست الكل
> أنتى مش حتقلبى نظام الحكم
> أنتى فى الواقع
>  حتعدلى نظام الحكم المقلوب
> ...


حقيقى ... حقيقى بشكرك يا دكتور جمال إنك قرنت إسمى مجرد إقتران بالأسماء دى ....أين أنا منهم يا سيدى حقيقى أين أنا منهم؟؟؟!!!!
يا خبر جميلة بوحريد ولا جان دارك....!!!!! لا لا لا كتير عليه أوى كدة...
وحقيقى أنا إعتبرت كلامك دة أياً كانت نيتك الحقيقية فيه أكبر ثناء ومدح حصلت عليه فى حياتى كلها...
وبالفعل بشكرك من كل قلبى عليه...,,

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أرجوكم سامحونى على فضفضاتى معاكوا اللى أحياناً بتصل لدرجة الهلوسة... سامحونى...


*سماح المرة ديت يا بنت الشرقية يا طيبة يا ست الكل يا جيهان محمد على* 
*نامى قريرة العين و الصباح رباح علشان أحكيلك حكاية "العقل ولا القلب"*

----------


## hussamnet

*الاخت جيهان* 
*ارجوا ان تسمحى لى بالمشاركة ولو بفكرة فى هذا الموضوع* 
*الجميل* 
*انتى شوفتى الافلام القديمة طبعاً*
*قبل الثورة وبعد الثورة الى يومنا هذا* 
*ماذا تلاحظى من هذه الافلام* 
*ولنأخذ شق واحد من هذه الافلام* 
*الكلمات والجمل* 
*ماذا تلاحظى ؟*
*ومتقوليش ان السينما مرآة المجتمع* 
*لان مجتمع قبل الثورة ليس مثالى وليس به قيم* 
*اخلاقية نحزن عليها* 
*وبعض هذه الافلام تظهر لنا مدى فساد المجتمع* 
*معظم الادباء والمفكرين ليسوا وليدى الثورة* 
*ولكن الثورة كتاريخ امتداد لهم* 
*ولكن هل نعيب الثورة لا كان يجب ان تقوم الثورة لتصحيح وضع غير قابل للاستمرار* 
*ولكن مابعد الثورة جريمة فى حق مصر ندفع ثمنها* 
*بالنسبة للجمال فهو والحمد لله موجود ولكن بصورة* 
*ضئيلة وتكاد تنزوى تحت ضغط شديد من الفقر والحرمان* 
*يجعل الانسان يخرج اسوء مافيه من قبح الذى يوجد فى كل انسان*
*ولكن بدرجات مختلفة ليس الجمال بالزرع والخضرة والمناظر الخلابة* 
*لقد اخرجت لنا الصحراء الجرداء افضل الناس وارجلهم* 
*واجملهم* 
*من الذى يهذب هذا الوحش الكائن فى كل روح* 
*من الذى يخرج كل جميل من ارواحنا* 
*اترك لكى اجابه هذا السؤال* 
*ولكى منى اطيب التحية*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *من الذى يهذب هذا الوحش الكائن فى كل روح* 
> *من الذى يخرج كل جميل من ارواحنا*


*بلاش بالله عليكم حكاية أرواحنا*
*قولوا عقولنا*
*لكن* 
*بلاش بالله عليكم حكاية أرواحنا*

*يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى فى محكم تنزيله فى سورة الإسراء:*

وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الرُّوحِ قُلِ الرُّوحُ مِنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّي وَمَا أُوتِيتُم مِّن الْعِلْمِ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً (85)

*الشئ المجهول والذى يعلم بأمره الله وحده لا يجب الخوض فيه*

----------


## غادة جاد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا لسه عند رأيي يا جماعة
 يجب علينا أن نكون إيجابيين أكتر من كده شوية
نقوم بإشعال الشموع بدلا من أن نكتفي بلعن الظلام

المبادرة أن تكون بالبدء بإصلاح النفس أولا بدلا من توجيه الاتهامات للحكومة وغيرها

فإذا صلحت الرعية صلح الوالي وليس العكس

 فأنا إن قمت بإصلاح نفسي وبيتي بتنشئة أولادي على التربية الإسلامية الصحيحة وغرست في قلوبهم تعاليم الإسلام
فمن يكون منهم ضابطا للشرطة لن يرضى بتعذيب المواطنين في الأقسام
ومن يكون منهم معلما سيراعي ضميره في نقل المعلومات لتلاميذه
ومن يكون منهم موظفا سيتقي الله ولن يقبل الرشوة من أحد
وهكذا تدريجيا يملأ الجمال مجتمعنا كما تنادي الأستاذة جيهان كاتبة الموضوع ومن تبنى فكرتها

كن كاملا في مجتمع ناقص يكمل المجتمع بالتدريج

ملحوظة .. جمال عبد الناصر من أعظم حكام العالم ولا داعي للمزايدات

----------


## hussamnet

[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/hussam/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.jpg[/IMG]
*
من المعلوم ان هناك روح طيبة وروح خبيثة  حدثنا عنها النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم عند الموت 
*عن ابي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: اذا خرجت روح المؤمن يأخذها ملكان يصعدان بها الى السماء، ريحها كريح المسك، فلما تصل الى السماء يقول اهل السماء: ريح طيبة جاءت من قبل الارض صلى الله عليكي وعلى جسد كنت تعمرينه، فينطلق به الى ربه عز وجل، ثم يقول: انطلقوا به الى اخر الاجل. أما اذا خرجت روح الكافر يخرج منها ريح نتنة مفسدة فاسدة. فيقول اهل السماء: روح خبيثة جاءت من قبل الارض، فيقال انطلقوا به الى اخر الاجل.
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: حتى اذا خرجت روحه (المؤمن) صلى عليها كل ملك بين السماء والارض، وكل ملك في السماء، ليس من اهل باب الا ويدعون له، واذا اخذها ملك الموت لم يدعوها في يده طرفة عين حتى يأخذوها، فيجعلوها في ذلك الكفن والحنوط فذلك قول الله تعالى: ((توفته رسلنا وهم لا يفرطون)). فيخرج منها كأطيب نفحة مسك وجدت على وجه الارض، فيصعدون بها فلا يمرون على ملأ من الملائكة الا قالوا: ما هذه الروح الطيبة فيقولون: فلان ابن فلان بأحسن اسمائه التي كانوا يسمونه بها في الدنيا. حتى ينتهوا الى السماء فيستفتحون له، فيفتح له، فيشيعه من كل سماء مقربوها الى السماء التي تليها حتى ينتهى به الى السماء السابعة، فيقول الله عز وجل: اكتبوا كتاب عبدي في عليين وما ادراك ما عليون كتاب مرقوم يشهده المقربون. فيكتب كتابه في عليين ثم يقالك اعيدوه الى الارض. فاني منها خلقتهم وفيها اعيدهم ومنها اخرجهم تارة اخرى. فيبقى في حياة البرزخ الى يوم القيامة.
*الاية التى ذكرتها يادكتور تتحدث عن سر الروح 
ونحن نتحدث عن الروح  وليس سرها 
عندما نتقابل مع شخص لاول مرة نراه تشعر معه بأنك تعرفه مدى حياتك وتشعر معه بالراحة رغم انك لا تعلم عنه شئ واحياناً تشعر 
بالسعادة انك رئيته لماذا ؟
وعلى النقيض عندما تشعر مع شخص اخر انك لاتريد ان ترى وجه رغم انك لاتعرفه وتجد صعوبة فى التعامل  معه 
هل هو العقل الذى يتحكم بك فى كل ذلك 
معلومات العقل عن هذا الشخص  صفر لايستطيع العقل ان يبنى منطق او حكم على شخص لم تراه فى حياتك ولكن من اين جاءك هذا الشعور بالرضى او بعدم الرضى من مقابلة شخص انها الروح التى تتقابل حتى عن خارج الجسد بالمحيط الذاتى للجسد 
عندما يذهب هذا الشخص تقول ان روحه جميلة 
*

----------


## الشاعر نور

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> المبادرة أن تكون بالبدء بإصلاح النفس أولا بدلا من توجيه الاتهامات للحكومة وغيرها


أختي العزيزة...

التغيير في مصر لا يأتي من أسفل الى أعلى و لكنه يأتي من أعلى الى أسفل

انظري مثلا عندما جاء عبدالناصر للسلطة قام بإلغاء معظم ما كان موجوداً في العصر الملكي
و عندما جاء السادات قام بإلغاء و تغيير ما جاء به عبدالناصر و هكذا...

أي حاكم يتولى حكم مصر بيصبغ البلد بصبغته و توجهاته الخاصة.... فالحكم في مصر لمن غلب...

و بالنسبة للحكومة فهي مقصرة تماما... انظرى للكوارث التي تحدث في مصر ستجدى ان من ورائها هم أعضاء في الحزب الوطني الغير ديمقراطي... حكومتنا يا عزيزتي هي حكومة رجال الأعمال...
عندما يتحالف رجال الأعمال مع رجال السلطة... الشعب وحده هو من يدفع ثمن هذا التحالف

اتمنى ان تخرجي خارج مصر و تزوري اي دولة أخرى و وقتها ستعلمي الفرق جيدا..

و ستعرفي ان هناك حكومات تعمل على اسعاد و رفاهية شعبها و هناك حكومات تعمل على تعذيب و اتعاس شعبها..
و ستعرفي اننا نعامل في وطننا كمواطنين من الدرجة الثانية أو لثالثة...

أتمنى ان ينتهي حكم العسكر في مصر... 
أتمنى ان نخرج من نفق جمال عبدالناصر الذي دخلنا فيه...
أتمنى ان يطلق سراح مصر الرهينة من سجون العسكر

----------


## غادة جاد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ العزيز الشاعر نور
تحياتي واحترامي


أنا اتحدث عن التغيير بصفة عامة
لا أستطيع أن أدخل مكان غير نظيف مثلا وأكتفي بتوجيه الاتهامات للمتسببين في هذه الفوضى وخلاص
بل يجب أن آتي بعمل إيجابي وأقوم بالإصلاح بنفسي 
ذلك -في رأيي- أولى
فكثير الكلام لا يعمل

وهذا المنطق -في اعتقادي- ينطبق على مجمتعنا الصغير وعلى الدولة ككل
وأشكرك جدا على مداخلتك
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أختي العزيزة...
> 
> التغيير في مصر لا يأتي من أسفل الى أعلى و لكنه يأتي من أعلى الى أسفل 
> انظري مثلا عندما جاء عبدالناصر للسلطة قام بإلغاء معظم ما كان موجوداً في العصر الملكي
> و عندما جاء السادات قام بإلغاء و تغيير ما جاء به عبدالناصر و هكذا... 
> أي حاكم يتولى حكم مصر بيصبغ البلد بصبغته و توجهاته الخاصة.... فالحكم في مصر لمن غلب... 
> و بالنسبة للحكومة فهي مقصرة تماما... انظرى للكوارث التي تحدث في مصر ستجدى ان من ورائها هم أعضاء في الحزب الوطني الغير ديمقراطي... حكومتنا يا عزيزتي هي حكومة رجال الأعمال...
> عندما يتحالف رجال الأعمال مع رجال السلطة... الشعب وحده هو من يدفع ثمن هذا التحالف 
> اتمنى ان تخرجي خارج مصر و تزوري اي دولة أخرى و وقتها ستعلمي الفرق جيدا.. 
> ...


**
*أخيرا وجدت*
*مزيد من المصريين*
*من فئة*
* من هو يفكر* 
*بعقله اللى فى دماغه*
*وليس بعقله اللى فى قلبه*
*يا مثبت العقول* 
*اللهم على الظالمين أينما كانوا*
 :Gun2: 
*حرام عليكو* 
*خلاص كفايه زهقنا*
*من حكم العسكر*
** 
*حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*
*فى كل من ساعد العسكر*
*فى ظلمهم اللى طال*
*وفسادهم اللى طال*
*اللهم شتت جمعهم*
*وبدد شملهم*
*اللهم* 
*آمين آمين*
*يا رب العالمين *

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *أختي العزيزة* 
> 
> *الجمال ومعاييره ومتطلباته تختلف من مجتمع لأخر، ويمكنني أن أقول أن الشئ الجميل يكون أفضل من الشئ العادي والشئ القبيح هو شئ أردئ من الشئ العادي، ولهذا فهناك قبح معنوي مثل قبح اللغة أو قبح التصرفات إلى جوار القبح المادي. ومن هنا يمكن أن أسأل ما هي مقاييس الشئ المعتاد؟ من اعتاد رؤية القمامة في الشارع سيراها أمراً عادياً بمرور الوقت وبالتالي ستنخفض معاييره للجمال، لذا لا ابالغ إذا قلت إن إدراك الجمال يرتبط بمستوى التعليم والثقافة، والتي من شأنها تغيير معايير الفرد، لذا قلت إن القبح هو إفراز لثقافة حالية في مجتمعنا، ولا أراك اختلفت كثيراً معي حينما قلتي انه مرض اجتماعي، ففي النهاية ما نشاهده هو أعراض هذا المرض، وجتى يعود الجمال يكل صوره إلى الحياة لابد من إصلاح المجتمع.*
> 
> *دمت بخير*


أخى العزيز الصاعق.....
أشكرك على التوضيح و طرحك المنطقى والصحيح لإختلال مفهوم الجمال فى مجتمعنا.... وأعتذر لتسرعى فى فهم مشاركتك الأولى....
مع خالص تحياتى وتقديرى...,,

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> مشكور على الموضوع و هو بيناقش قضية خطيرة و هو القمامة و ترتيب مصر هو الستة و ثلاثين و الترتيب عكسى يعنى قربنا نبقى صفر و تقبلى مرورى


الأخ العزيز .... محمد أحمد سعيد
سعدت جداً بمرورك ... ولى تعقيب بسيط على ما تفضلت وقولته المشكلة يا عزيزى ليست مشكلة قمامة فياليتها كانت كذلك فقط ...!!
فالو تفضلت حضرتك وتابعت كل المشاركات السابقة لوجدت أن المشكلة لها أبعاد أخطر وأكثر ضراوة من مشكلة القمامة فقط...
سعدت جداً بمرورك أخى العزيز على كل حال...,,

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *من المعلوم ان هناك روح طيبة وروح خبيثة حدثنا عنها النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم عند الموت* 
> عن ابي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: اذا خرجت روح المؤمن يأخذها ملكان يصعدان بها الى السماء، ريحها كريح المسك، فلما تصل الى السماء يقول اهل السماء: ريح طيبة جاءت من قبل الارض صلى الله عليكي وعلى جسد كنت تعمرينه، فينطلق به الى ربه عز وجل، ثم يقول: انطلقوا به الى اخر الاجل. أما اذا خرجت روح الكافر يخرج منها ريح نتنة مفسدة فاسدة. فيقول اهل السماء: روح خبيثة جاءت من قبل الارض، فيقال انطلقوا به الى اخر الاجل.
> عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: حتى اذا خرجت روحه (المؤمن) صلى عليها كل ملك بين السماء والارض، وكل ملك في السماء، ليس من اهل باب الا ويدعون له، واذا اخذها ملك الموت لم يدعوها في يده طرفة عين حتى يأخذوها، فيجعلوها في ذلك الكفن والحنوط فذلك قول الله تعالى: ((توفته رسلنا وهم لا يفرطون)). فيخرج منها كأطيب نفحة مسك وجدت على وجه الارض، فيصعدون بها فلا يمرون على ملأ من الملائكة الا قالوا: ما هذه الروح الطيبة فيقولون: فلان ابن فلان بأحسن اسمائه التي كانوا يسمونه بها في الدنيا. حتى ينتهوا الى السماء فيستفتحون له، فيفتح له، فيشيعه من كل سماء مقربوها الى السماء التي تليها حتى ينتهى به الى السماء السابعة، فيقول الله عز وجل: اكتبوا كتاب عبدي في عليين وما ادراك ما عليون كتاب مرقوم يشهده المقربون. فيكتب كتابه في عليين ثم يقالك اعيدوه الى الارض. فاني منها خلقتهم وفيها اعيدهم ومنها اخرجهم تارة اخرى. فيبقى في حياة البرزخ الى يوم القيامة.
> *الاية التى ذكرتها يادكتور تتحدث عن سر الروح* 
> *ونحن نتحدث عن الروح وليس سرها* 
> *عندما نتقابل مع شخص لاول مرة نراه تشعر معه بأنك تعرفه مدى حياتك وتشعر معه بالراحة رغم انك لا تعلم عنه شئ واحياناً تشعر* 
> *بالسعادة انك رئيته لماذا ؟*
> *وعلى النقيض عندما تشعر مع شخص اخر انك لاتريد ان ترى وجه رغم انك لاتعرفه وتجد صعوبة فى التعامل معه* 
> *هل هو العقل الذى يتحكم بك فى كل ذلك* 
> ...


أقول لك الله سبحانه وتعالى يقول ترد على وتقول أبى هريرة يقول!

سيدى للمرة الثانية الروح بأمر ربك ولا جدال فى ذلك الروح سرها وتعريفها وكنهها وتركيبها كل ذلك بأمر ربى
وأنت تقول: 
"من اين جاءك هذا الشعور بالرضى او بعدم الرضى من مقابلة شخص انها الروح التى تتقابل حتى عن خارج الجسد بالمحيط الذاتى للجسد 
عندما يذهب هذا الشخص تقول ان روحه جميلة"

أرد عليك وأقول هذا الشعور بالرضى جاءنى لأن سيمائهم على وجوهم
كون نفوسهم راضية وغير لوامة وغير أمارة بالسوء وهنا الفرق كبير بين النفس و الروح فالنفس لها صفات محددة بخلاف الروح و التى هى بأمر ربى...
للحديث بقية بإذن الله إن كان فى العمر بقية

بالمناسبة هناك موضوع فى المنتدى أنا أفضل أن ننتقل إليه سويا (حتى لا نزعج أختنا جيهان) وهو 
*أين الروح في جسدك؟*  

للشيخ عادل

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *الاخت الفاضلة جيهان*
> *جاء ردي متاخرا و لكن لي عذري*
> *كان سؤالك لماذا*
> *و اجابتي* 
> *ان ملكات الابداع و رقي المشاعر و الاحاسيس المرهفة و الفن الحق لا تنمو في ظل انظمة دكتاتورية في ظل قيود و مساحات من العنف تفرضها الدولة علي الشعب*
> *و انما الذي ينمو هو ما قلتي به* 
> *دمتِ بآلق*


الأخ العزيز.....إبن طيبة
فى الواقع يا سيدى لقد عبرت بكلمات بسيطة وقليلة عن لب المشكلة وجوهرها الحقيقى وهذا ليس بغريب ولا بمستغرب
على من هومثلك .....
أسعدنى مرورك جداً ومشاركتك الموجزة والعميقة ....
وتقبل تحياتى وشكرىوتقديرى لشخصك الكريم....,,

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> موضوع جميل اوى ياجيهان فعلا الجمال اختفى من حياتنا
> 
> سواء جمال المشاعر والاحاسيس او جمال الطباع او الذوق 
> 
> عارفه ياجيهان افتكر المشكله فى الحياه اللى بقينا عايشينها
> 
> فكره السرعه والماديه والامبالاه خليتنا كل حاجه نشوفها نقول وانا مالى وانا اللى هاصلح الكون 
> 
> كل دا موت الجمال جوانا مبقناش نلاقيه نسينا اصلا اذا كان الجمال لسه موجود ولا لاء


أختى العزيزة .... حنين مصر
بالفعل يا عزيزتى فقد إنتشرت القيم المادية والدنيوية وسيطرت على كل شئ حتى مقاييس الجمال إختلفت وإختلت وأصبح القبح هو المسيطر على كل شئ حولنا أصبحت اللامبالاة وتبلد المشاعر من سماتنا الأصيلة الآن .... الأسبا ب كثيرة كثيرة ومتشعبة ومتداخلة بعضها إرث ورثناه من عصور سابقة وبعضها فرضته علينا طبيعة الحياة المعاصرة التى نحياها كل ذلك أجتمع وإتحد ونتج عنه حقيقة واحدة هى كل هذا القبح الذى نحياة وما من سبيل للفرارمنه غير إرادتنا وعزيمتنا الصادقة فى معرفة حقيقة دائنا أولاً ثم إبتكار العلاج لأنه فى رأيى لا يوجد حالياً علاج ناجع لما نحن فيه لابد من الحلول المبتكرة لهذه المشكلة ولطالما كان الإبتكار هو من سمات شعبنا مهما إختلفت الآراء وتباينت فى ما وصل إليه حال هذا الشعب الآن فهو دائماً بنظرى الشعب العبقرى المبتكر عبر تاريخه كله....
حنين مصر .... سعيدة جداً بمداخلتك حبيبتى ...
دمتى لى دائماً متواصلة....,,

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> الأسبا ب كثيرة كثيرة ومتشعبة ومتداخلة بعضها إرث ورثناه من عصور سابقة وبعضها فرضته علينا طبيعة الحياة المعاصرة التى نحياها كل ذلك أجتمع وإتحد ونتج عنه حقيقة واحدة هى كل هذا القبح


*عزيزتى جيهان* 
*الموضوع حيفلت عياره منك وحتوهى فى الأسباب الكثيرة والمتشعبه لأنك لا تجيدى ولا تعرفى التحليل الجذرى للمشاكل حتى تصلى إلى السبب الجذرى للمشكلة ومن ثم التوصية بالحل الجذرى*





> فى معرفة حقيقة دائنا أولاً ثم إبتكار العلاج لأنه فى رأيى لا يوجد حالياً علاج ناجع لما نحن فيه لابد من الحلول المبتكرة لهذه المشكلة ولطالما كان الإبتكار هو من سمات شعبنا مهما إختلفت الآراء وتباينت فى ما وصل إليه حال هذا الشعب الآن فهو دائماً بنظرى الشعب العبقرى المبتكر عبر تاريخه كله....
> حنين مصر .... سعيدة جداً بمداخلتك حبيبتى ...
> دمتى لى دائماً متواصلة....,,


*إيه الكلام الكبير ده*
الشعب العبقرى المبتكر عبر تاريخه كله....
بالله عليكى إذكرى عشرة إبتكارات فقط من إبتكارات شعبنا العبقرى المبتكر عبر تاريخه كله لا يكون منهم التالى:

*إحنا اللى دهنا الهوا دوكو*
*إحنا اللى عبينا الهوا فى قزايز*
*إحنا اللى عدينا المانش بدون مانتبل*
*إحنا اللى خدنا صفر فى مونديال 2010*
*وأجدادنا القدماء هما اللى حنطوا الميتين*
*وأجدادنا القدماء هما اللى بنوا الأهرامات*
*وأهمهم*
*بل*
*وأخطرهم*
*وإحنا بتوع اللحظات التاريخية الفارقة* 

*ودواء إيه اللى حنبتكره*
*هو اللى خلقنا ماخلقشى غيرنا*
*ولا إحنا كوم* 
*وبقية شعوب العالم*
*كوم تانى*
*آه*
*يمكن خيبتنا مش على حد*
*ولا اللى فينا*
*ماوردشى على حد*

*نصيحتى الأخيرة*
*إكفى على الخبر ماجور*
 :Roll2:  :f:  :Roll2:

----------


## جنة الرحمن

*الأخت العزيزة جيهان محمد علي*
*تقبلي مروري وتحياتي*

*اسمحي لي أن أبدي أعجابي بالموضوع الذي تفضلتي حضرتك وطرحتيه للمناقشة*
*وارجو أن تسمحي لي بالمشاركة*

*ففي رأيي الجمال موضوع نسبي بمعنى انه موجود في كل شئ وعلينا نحن أن نكتشفه ونراه*
*فحتى في القبح يوجد جمال*
*وحتى لا تكون جملتي غامضة فسأطرح مثال ...*
*فمثلا بعض أنواع التلوث التي تحدث على أسطح البحار تعطي ألوانا في غاية الروعة والتناسق*
*فإذا رآها شخص تلوث فسيراها حتما آخر جمال*

*شئ يشبه نصف الكوب الممتلئ*
*هذا بالنسبة للجمال البصري* 

*أما بالنسبة لما طرحه الأخوة الأعضاء الأفاضل عن مظاهر القبح في السلوكيات والأمور الخاصة بالسياسة*
*فلا أستطيع أن أضيف على كل ما قيل سوى رب ضارة نافعة و " عسى أن تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم "*

*بمعنى أن معدن الرجال الأصلي لا يظهر إلا في وقت الشدائد وقد تكون هذه فرصة لكل شخص رجل أو فتاة ليقدم واجبه الوطني أمام الله أولا ولوطنه بعد ذلك* 
*فحب الوطن والانتماء إليه سنة عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فحينما أخرجوه أهل مكة منها وكانت وظلت أحب البلاد إليه*
*لم يسجل التاريخ أنه قام بلعن البلد ولا أهلها في أي موقف من المواقف بل حشد الجيوش وعاد إليها لإصلاحها*

*ونحن أيضا علينا ذلك فلنبدأ بمجاهدة النفس أولا فهذا جهاد في سبيل الله* 
*وهذا واجبنا نحو بلدنا فهي تستحق فنحن شعب قال عنه رسول الله " خير أجناد الأرض " وهذه شهادة من خير الخلق*
*فلا يصلح أن نهين أنفسنا بأنفسنا*
*ويجب أن نعمل على الاصلاح*
*نعمل ولا نتكلم وحسب*
*نعمل ونكد ونتعب ولا نكل أبدا حتى نقابل الله عز وجل ومعنا شرف المحاولة على أقل تقدير*

*فمن عاش ولم تحدثه نفسه بالجهاد فقد مات وفي قلبه شئ من النفاق*
*ومن لا يحب صعود الجبل يعش أبد الدهر بين الحفر*


*وتقبلي تحياتي* 
*وجزاكم الله جميعا كل الخير*

----------

> * 
>  
> *


  
** 
**                   ɿ!




> ** 
> ** 
> ** 
> 
> ** 
> **


 
*        ǿ        ߿!*

*  * 
*                        ..*

** 
** 
*            ....*
*                 ...  ڿ!*

----------

[CENTER]        ǿ        ߿!

----------

> - - 
> 
> 
>   - -


                       ...  ::uff::   :y:

----------

..      ..       ..        ..         ..                     ..     ..              ..       ..        ..                ..            ..

----------

* 



             ...     

                       .





*

----------

> 


*                                        :*
**
**
** 
** 
**
**
**
** 
 :hey: 


*  * 
*    !*

----------

> 


 
**  




** 


** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
*  67*
** 
**
** 
** 
*        1952* 
* !* 

* :*
** 

** 
** 
*              :*
**

----------

> ** 
> 
> ** 
> ** 
> ** 
> ** 
> ** 
> ** 
> ** 
> ...


 .....      
            ...                               ...
                                           ...                     
                                        ...
                                   .....,, :f: 
           ... :f:

----------

"        "


     67    73

----------

> ** 
> ** 
> 
> ** 
> ** 
> 
> ** 
> ** 
> *       ...*
> ...


  ....   (    )
            ....
                                                                                             ...                ...
                             ...                 ...
         100%                                       ...
                  ...
   ....,, :f2:

----------


## جنة الرحمن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أختي الغالية جيهان محمد علي

متشكرة جدا على ردك أسعدك ربي وبارك فيكي

وإن كان على اسمي اتفضليه والله مايغلاش عليكي طبعا

أما بالنسبة لمثال تلوث البحر فيوجد هنا في المنتدى في قاعة الصور بعضا منها
اطلعي عليها ولن تصدقي أبدا ما تريه
جمال رائع جدا

مع إني لا أخفي عليكي ميلي لرأيك أنني حينما أتنبه أنه مظهر من مظاهر تلوث البيئة سيتغير شعوري قليلا ( بس ده سر وما تقوليش )


وشكرا جزيلا على ردك يا حبيبتي

----------


## محمد طلعت

الغالية جيهان 

                          آسف لتأخرى فى الرد ..ولكن ....

                     لم أكن أدرى ماذا أقول .. فلقد جاءت كلماتك على واقع أمرنا المزرى للأسف الشديد ..

                           فلقد تغير بالفعل الى أبشع ما يمكن أن نراه بأعيننا الآن ..

                              أشكرك أيتها الغالية ولك صادق تحياتى .. :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> تساؤلك سيدتى طالما تردد بداخلى .. سيما وأنا من سكان القاهرة .. لكنى لست فى حيرة من امرى .. فأنا أحمد الله على وضوح الرؤية لدى .. فعندما يكون القبح نظاما ليس لأحد أن يعجب .. عندما تتحول قتاعات الناس وعقيدتهم إلى مفاهيم مايدور بالكواليس فى المسارح من أحداث وتجميل لغرض العرض فقط ويصفق الجمهور وينصرف .. ليس لأحد أن يندهش .. سيدتى نجحت الأنظمة البالية المهترئة فى إدارة العقل المصرى بأسلوب سابق الإعداد له .. تلك الأنظمة ماهى سوى إدارات للتطبيق .. سامحينى إن كنت من المنتمون لنظرية المؤامرة .. فليس عاقل يقر بما نراه ونحياه على وجه الأرض بمصر أبدا دون أن يستشعر المؤامرة .. هؤلاء القادمون من حيث ندرى أفسدوا حياة الناس حتى داخل النفوس .. أصبح القبح دلخل الناس فكيف نسائلهم عن عدم إحساسهم الجمال ؟ 
> النظام سيدتى 
> لو نظفنا النظام هنبقى نظاف جدا 
> والجمال هيكون فى حياتنا


أخى العزيز ....الأدهم
لقد شاركك معظم الأعضاء رأيك هذا وتبنوه ... فلو كنا نريد عودة الجمال إلى حياتنا لابد من تغيير كل أنظمة القهر والظلم والديكتاتورية .... لابد من عودة الحرية للنفوس السجينة قبل الأبدان والأجسام ... لابد من إحترام كرامة الإنسان وآدميته .. لابد من أشياء كثيرة يا أخى أسهبنا فى شرحها فى كل المشاركات السابقة...ولكنى لست معك أنه توجد مؤامرة علينا فأى مؤامرة تلك التى تنفذ بكل هذا الإتقان والبراعة على مدى أكثر من 50سنة وتحقق كل هذا النجاح المذهل ...!!!لا لاتوجد مؤامرة وإنما هو خلل وعطب حصل وترتب عليه سلسلة من الأخطاء نجنى ثمارها يوماً بعد يوم وستزيد الأخطاء وتكبر المشكلة إن لم نستطع تدارك هذا الخطأ ... لا يوجد من يتآمر علينا فالدول مثل البشر لا هدف لها سوى مصالحها وحمايتها ولن نلومهم إذا حافظوا على مصالحهم بكل الطرق المشروعة وللأسف غير المشروعة... إننا نحن من يتآمر علينا يا أخى وليس أحد آخر...
شرفنى وجودك يا أخى ... وأسعدتنى مداخلتك 
دمت بكل الخير.... :f2:

----------


## غادة جاد

جيجي حبيبتي 

أنا شايفة إن الموضوع اتخذ سبيل التعبير عن الجمال المعنوي أكثرمن الجمال الحسي
ومن هنا أقدر أقول إن أنا أقدر أشعر بالجمال في يوم أكون عملت فيه حاجة مفيدة 
أو قدمت خدمة لشخص محتاج
أو قمت بعملي على أكمل وجه
اللي هو الشعور بالرضا يعني

ده برضه يبقى شعور بالجمال مش كده ؟؟؟

ووحشتيني كالعادة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> *الأخت العزيزة جيهان* 
> *فى الحقيقة لا يوجد لدى تعقيب بعد ما قام الأخوة بوضع آرائهم الثرية والمفيدة...وبعد أن قرأت ردودك على الأخوة* 
> *ولكن يبقى لى أن أعبر لك عن مدى سعادتى بوجود أخت فاضلة مثلك فى المنتدى تمتلك القدرة على الحوار وعلى إثراء أى موضوع تدخله.* 
> *فلك منى فائق الإحترام والمودة*
> **


أخى العزيز .... حمادو
لا أعرف من أين أبدأ أو ماذا أقول لك فكل كلمات الشكر والإمتنان
والتقدير قد توارات خجلاً أمام كلماتك الصادقة والتى إستشعرتها جداً من خلال مداخلتك الرقيقة تلك ...
أنا يا أخى من يحق لها أن تفخر وتتيهُ غروراً أيضاً بعد إنضمامى لأسرة هذا المنتدى الرائع ففيه وجدت كل ما أرجو وأتمنى من كوكبة رائعة من الأقلام والعقول المفكرة والبنائه والتى يحق لمصر كلها أن تفخر بهم والذين رغم إختلافهم أحياناً فى وجهات النظر أو الإتجاهات إلا أنه يبقى الإحترام والتقدير بينهم هو سيد الموقف دائماً وهو المبدأ الذى يعتنقه الجميع هنا ولا يحيدون عنه ...
كل الشكر لكم يا أخى أن سمحتم لى بأن أكون فرداً يعبر عن ذاته بينكم ويساهم ولو بقطرة فى بحر إبداعكم ...
سعدت جداً بمرورك وبمداخلتك الكريمة... :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أختي الغالية جيهان محمد علي
> 
> متشكرة جدا على ردك أسعدك ربي وبارك فيكي
> 
> وإن كان على اسمي اتفضليه والله مايغلاش عليكي طبعا
> 
> أما بالنسبة لمثال تلوث البحر فيوجد هنا في المنتدى في قاعة الصور بعضا منها
> ...


الحقيقة يا جنة الرحمن أنا نفسى فى إسمك فعلاً بس مش أتسمى بيه لأ أنا نفسى أدخلها بعد عمر طويل ولا قصير إحنا وظروفنا بقى هههههههههههه
ثانياً بالنسبة للسر إطمنى سرك فى بير وما حدش هايعرفوا غير ألف وشويه بس (إللى قروا الموضوع يعنى) كونى مطمئنة  :Lol2: 
سعيدة جداً بمرورك يا حبيبتى مع تمنياتى بكل الخير والسعادة ليكى إن شاء الله.... :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الغالية جيهان 
> 
> آسف لتأخرى فى الرد ..ولكن ....
> 
> لم أكن أدرى ماذا أقول .. فلقد جاءت كلماتك على واقع أمرنا المزرى للأسف الشديد ..
> 
> فلقد تغير بالفعل الى أبشع ما يمكن أن نراه بأعيننا الآن ..
> 
> أشكرك أيتها الغالية ولك صادق تحياتى ..


أنا التى أعتذر لتأخرى بالرد أخى العزيز ....
أشكرك جداً على متابعتك الجميلة للموضوع ولا حرمنى الله أبداً
من طلتك فى متصفحى ...
كل الشكر لك يا عزيزى  :hey:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> جيجي حبيبتي 
> 
> أنا شايفة إن الموضوع اتخذ سبيل التعبير عن الجمال المعنوي أكثرمن الجمال الحسي
> ومن هنا أقدر أقول إن أنا أقدر أشعر بالجمال في يوم أكون عملت فيه حاجة مفيدة 
> أو قدمت خدمة لشخص محتاج
> أو قمت بعملي على أكمل وجه
> اللي هو الشعور بالرضا يعني


 
طبعاً يا غادة مفهوم الجمال واسع جداً وعميق جداً ولا يمكن تسطيحه فقط وقصره على النواحى الحسية أو الخارجية فهو دائماً له معنى أعمق من ذلك فكما تقولين عزيزتى عندما تعملين عمل مفيد أو تساعدى محتاج أو حتى قمتى بعملك على أكمل وجه وشعرتى بعد ذلك كله بالرضا فهذا نوع من الجمال أيضاً
فياليتنا ياعزيزتى نتعمق هكذا فى إحساسنا بالجمال وندرك أبعاده الحقيقية فعندها ستتغير أشياء كثيرة فى حياتنا للأفضل بكل تأكيد
أشكرك حبيبتى على مداخلتك الجميلة وعلى فكرتك الرائعة الجديدة التى طرحتيها عن قيمة الجمال...

----------


## الأدهم

> أخى العزيز ....الأدهم
> لقد شاركك معظم الأعضاء رأيك هذا وتبنوه ... فلو كنا نريد عودة الجمال إلى حياتنا لابد من تغيير كل أنظمة القهر والظلم والديكتاتورية .... لابد من عودة الحرية للنفوس السجينة قبل الأبدان والأجسام ... لابد من إحترام كرامة الإنسان وآدميته .. لابد من أشياء كثيرة يا أخى أسهبنا فى شرحها فى كل المشاركات السابقة...ولكنى لست معك أنه توجد مؤامرة علينا فأى مؤامرة تلك التى تنفذ بكل هذا الإتقان والبراعة على مدى أكثر من 50سنة وتحقق كل هذا النجاح المذهل ...!!!لا لاتوجد مؤامرة وإنما هو خلل وعطب حصل وترتب عليه سلسلة من الأخطاء نجنى ثمارها يوماً بعد يوم وستزيد الأخطاء وتكبر المشكلة إن لم نستطع تدارك هذا الخطأ ... لا يوجد من يتآمر علينا فالدول مثل البشر لا هدف لها سوى مصالحها وحمايتها ولن نلومهم إذا حافظوا على مصالحهم بكل الطرق المشروعة وللأسف غير المشروعة... إننا نحن من يتآمر علينا يا أخى وليس أحد آخر...
> شرفنى وجودك يا أخى ... وأسعدتنى مداخلتك 
> دمت بكل الخير....


الأخت الفاضلة جيهان .. كل التقدير لرؤيتك .. لاأجد خلافا مطلقا فيما أقرأ .. لكنى ألحظ أن هناك معان لانقف عند ماتعنى ونتسلمها بمطلق المعنى .. فحضرتك قلتى أنه مافيش مؤامرة .. وأنا لاأعرف فسادا فى الكون يقع بلا مؤامرة .. اللصان عند السطو يتآمران ويعدون مؤامرة .. السموم والأغذية لم تخرج من الموانئ برا وبحرا وجوا إلا من خلال المؤامرة .. الإهمال الجسيم بأجهزة الرقابة لايقع إلا بالمؤامرة .. التعاقدات المنحطة على بيع كل مابين الأيادى بأتفه الأسعار لايتم بغير المؤامرة ..شركات النظافة الوهمية التى تعاقدت على النهب والسلب وإبقاء القمامة على ماهى عليه ماهى سوى مؤامرة .. لاأعتقد هناك من لا يعى حقيقة أن مصر تدار من خلال مؤامرة كبرى أصبح من خلالها المصريين ممقوتين من كل من حولهم ومقتهم أكثر لكونهم إستعذبوا حياة الذل والهوان .. ياسيدتى جرة قلم فى مصر من النسر .. العصفورة .. الحاكم الصدفة .. كفيلة أن تجعل القاهرة بتبرق وب 3 مليم .. لو أراد .. ولوفرنا المليارات .. المنهوبة فى سكة الصحة والبيئة .. وغير ذلك الكثير .. فى بلاد حولنا .. بعدهم لم يتفهموا ثقافة الجمال .. أنظمة ديكورية نعم .. لكنهم يريدون أن يكون شعبهم غير مايريه حكامنا لنا .. فى حين لو دخلنا بالمنازل من الداخل لأتى معنى مختلف تماما .. ففى الخليج  مثلا الهنود يسكنون 16 بغرفة 8 موجودون ويحل محلهم مثلهم بعد الخروج .. تصورى مآسات المشهد مضروب فى ألف لكنهم يعيشون فى مدينة رائعة الجمال ويجملونها بأياديهم !! .. أكرر .. لاأختلف .. ومعك فيما قلتى .. وأستشعر غيرتك وأتفهمها .. لكن لها موضع أراه فيما غير أن ترى أختى العزيزة .. وأنا لا أعتبره خلافا بالمعنى .. ودى

----------


## الشاعر نور

> .. ياسيدتى جرة قلم فى مصر من النسر .. العصفورة .. الحاكم الصدفة .. كفيلة أن تجعل القاهرة بتبرق وب 3 مليم .. لو أراد .. ففى الخليج  مثلا الهنود يسكنون 16 بغرفة 8 موجودون ويحل محلهم مثلهم بعد الخروج .. تصورى مآسات المشهد مضروب فى ألف لكنهم يعيشون فى مدينة رائعة الجمال ويجملونها بأياديهم !!


و الله يا أخي كلامك عجبني و اتفق معاك عليه....
و تخيل زمان ايام الملكية كانت شوارع القاهرة بتنظف و ترش بماء الورد...
و كان جمال القاهرة يضاهي جمال المدن الاوروبية زي باريس و فيينا...

و الله بتحصر على أيام زمان جدا...
كل الامم بتسبقنا و احنا في نوم عميق...

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> و الله بتحصر على أيام زمان جدا... 
> كل الامم بتسبقنا و احنا في نوم عميق...


* يا شاعر يا نور* **
*أنت* بتحصر على أيام زمان جدا...
*و أنا بأتحسر على أيام زمان اللى كنا بنكتب فيها الحسرة بالسين مش بالصاد!*
*حتى لغتنا العربية أختفى منها الجمال!*


*مع الإعتذار لريا وسكينه عندما غنوا وقالوا*
*يا حسره عليها يا حسره عليها مجت رجليها مجت رجليها!*



*ريا وسكينه فى الحقيقه*

 

**
*ريا وسكينه فى عصرنا*

----------


## الشاعر نور

> *   يا شاعر يا نور* ** 
> *أنت* بتحصر على أيام زمان جدا...
> *و أنا بأتحسر على أيام زمان اللى كنا بنكتب فيها الحسرة بالسين مش بالصاد!*
> 
> 
>  [/CENTER]
> [/SIZE][/B]


و أنا بأتحسر اني مقابلتش دكتور و علامة زيك من زمان عشان أتعلم منه..
دكتور جمال.... أشكرك على التصحيح و آسف على الخطأ الغير مقصود

تحياتي لك

محبكم و تلميذكم

الشاعر نور..

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> و أنا بأتحسر اني مقابلتش دكتور و علامة زيك من زمان عشان أتعلم منه..
> دكتور جمال.... أشكرك على التصحيح و آسف على الخطأ الغير مقصود 
> تحياتي لك 
> محبكم و تلميذكم 
> 
> الشاعر نور..


*ولا يهمك فلك بعض العذر فمفتاح السين جنب مفتاح الصاد على الكيبورد وبتحصل مع أجدع ناس ولكن الدرس المستفاد المقصود منه هو ليزداد جمال وإتقان كل أعمالنا محتاج منا المراجعة والتآنى فى المراجعة...*

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انا عارفة اني متأخرة في العودة بس فعلا الموضوع كان محتاج تفكير عشان اقدر اكتب اللي فعلا عاوزة اقوله بصياغة معقولة 

الجمال اختفى من عيوننا لانه اختفى من داخلنا 
انا مازلت أرى الجمال في كل شئ لاني مازلت احتفظ بجزء يسير منه بداخلي
الايمان بالقضاء والقدر والصبر والاحتساب يترك داخل النفس قناعة تمكنها من رؤية الجمال
لكن لو ظل الانسان ينظر إلى ما متع به الله غيره فلن يشعر بنعم الله عليه وسيختفي الجمال من داخله ولن يراه في أي مكان بالخارج
حين يعجز لساننا عن التسبيح بحمد الله وشكره على نعمه الكثيرة فهذا معناه أن القناعة اختفت من داخلنا ولا نشعر بفضل الله علينا.

الكثير نسي أن تبسمك في وجه أخيك صدقة - هذا عن التجهم المنتشر جدا بين الناس
الكثير نسي أن اماطة الاذى عن الطريق صدقة - هذا عن قذارة الشوارع 
الكثير نسى أن الكلمة الطيبة صدقة - هذا عن العنف اللفظي غير المبرر بين الناس

وكأنهم ليسوا بحاجة إلى طيب الصدقات في ميزان أعمالهم  ويفضلون عليها انتقاص الحسنات 

البعد عن تعاليم الدين وسننه هي ما تفقد الشخص الجمال الداخلي وهذا يستتبعه عدم قدرته على رؤية الجمال من حوله 

يعتقد البعض أن التدين يقترن بالتجهم في وجوه الاخرين ويرتبط ارتباطا وثيقا وأحاديا بالصلاة في الجامع فقط
ولكنه في طريقه من منزله إلى الجامع خمس مرات في اليوم لا يتذكر أن يلقي السلام على الجميع وتجده يتجاهل أكوام القمامة المنتشرة بجوار الرصيف ويعبر فوقها في طريقه للصلاة بدون أن يكلف نفسه عناء اماطة الاذى عن الطريق!

أختي العزيزة
مسلمون بدون اسلام 
يعني ناس بتتعامل مع الحياة كما يوصينا ديننا الحنيف ولا يحملون نفس العقيدة 

موضوع جميل جدا وأعتذر مرة أخرى عن التأخير في الرد

----------


## Amira

> الكثير نسي أن تبسمك في وجه أخيك صدقة - هذا عن التجهم المنتشر جدا بين الناس
> الكثير نسي أن اماطة الاذى عن الطريق صدقة - هذا عن قذارة الشوارع 
> الكثير نسى أن الكلمة الطيبة صدقة - هذا عن العنف اللفظي غير المبرر بين الناس
> وكأنهم ليسوا بحاجة إلى طيب الصدقات في ميزان أعمالهم ويفضلون عليها انتقاص الحسنات 
> البعد عن تعاليم الدين وسننه هي ما تفقد الشخص الجمال الداخلي وهذا يستتبعه عدم قدرته على رؤية الجمال من حوله 
> يعتقد البعض أن التدين يقترن بالتجهم في وجوه الاخرين ويرتبط ارتباطا وثيقا وأحاديا بالصلاة في الجامع فقط
> ولكنه في طريقه من منزله إلى الجامع خمس مرات في اليوم لا يتذكر أن يلقي السلام على الجميع وتجده يتجاهل أكوام القمامة المنتشرة بجوار الرصيف ويعبر فوقها في طريقه للصلاة بدون أن يكلف نفسه عناء اماطة الاذى عن الطريق!


*معلش بعد إذنك يا جيهان ...* 
*بجد الله يفتح عليكي يا رشا  أحسنتي* 

*أشكرك مرة ثانية علي هذا الطرح  الرائع يا جيهان *

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الأخت الفاضلة جيهان .. كل التقدير لرؤيتك .. لاأجد خلافا مطلقا فيما أقرأ .. لكنى ألحظ أن هناك معان لانقف عند ماتعنى ونتسلمها بمطلق المعنى .. فحضرتك قلتى أنه مافيش مؤامرة .. وأنا لاأعرف فسادا فى الكون يقع بلا مؤامرة .. اللصان عند السطو يتآمران ويعدون مؤامرة .. السموم والأغذية لم تخرج من الموانئ برا وبحرا وجوا إلا من خلال المؤامرة .. الإهمال الجسيم بأجهزة الرقابة لايقع إلا بالمؤامرة .. التعاقدات المنحطة على بيع كل مابين الأيادى بأتفه الأسعار لايتم بغير المؤامرة ..شركات النظافة الوهمية التى تعاقدت على النهب والسلب وإبقاء القمامة على ماهى عليه ماهى سوى مؤامرة .. لاأعتقد هناك من لا يعى حقيقة أن مصر تدار من خلال مؤامرة كبرى أصبح من خلالها المصريين ممقوتين من كل من حولهم ومقتهم أكثر لكونهم إستعذبوا حياة الذل والهوان .. ياسيدتى جرة قلم فى مصر من النسر .. العصفورة .. الحاكم الصدفة .. كفيلة أن تجعل القاهرة بتبرق وب 3 مليم .. لو أراد .. ولوفرنا المليارات .. المنهوبة فى سكة الصحة والبيئة .. وغير ذلك الكثير .. فى بلاد حولنا .. بعدهم لم يتفهموا ثقافة الجمال .. أنظمة ديكورية نعم .. لكنهم يريدون أن يكون شعبهم غير مايريه حكامنا لنا .. فى حين لو دخلنا بالمنازل من الداخل لأتى معنى مختلف تماما .. ففى الخليج مثلا الهنود يسكنون 16 بغرفة 8 موجودون ويحل محلهم مثلهم بعد الخروج .. تصورى مآسات المشهد مضروب فى ألف لكنهم يعيشون فى مدينة رائعة الجمال ويجملونها بأياديهم !! .. أكرر .. لاأختلف .. ومعك فيما قلتى .. وأستشعر غيرتك وأتفهمها .. لكن لها موضع أراه فيما غير أن ترى أختى العزيزة .. وأنا لا أعتبره خلافا بالمعنى .. ودى


أخى العزيز ....الادهم
أتفق معك فى وجهة نظرك إذا كان هذا ما تعنية .... بمعنى أن أى عمل فاسد لابد أن يسبقه تخطيط وتدبير ما أو مؤامرة كما أسميتها 
وقد كان ظنى أنك تعتقد (مثل آخرين كثيرين) أن هناك مؤامرة يقوم بالتخطيط لها مصدر محدد ويرسم لنا الخطط منذ عشرات السنوات لنهوى فى هذه الهاوية من التخلف والتأخر الذى أصاب كل مناحى حياتنا...!!!
فانا لا أميل إلى نظرية المؤامرة إن كانت بهذا الشكل فلا نحن بالأهمية تلك التى تستدعى كل هذا التخطيط والكيد نحونا ولا يوجد من دول العالم دولة محددة تصرف كل مجهوداتها وطاقاتها للتخطيط للنيل منا هكذا وتنشغل عن مشاكلها وهمومها الداخلية 

أشكرك أن قمت بتوضيح مقصدك الحقيقى من كلمة مؤامرة الذى أوافقك عليه بكل تأكيد....
أشكر تواجدك أخى العزيز ودمت بكل الخير....,, :f:

----------


## dr.mona shalaby

الأخت العزيزة :جيهان 
موضوعك في منتهي الجمال ويحتاج الي كتب لسرده والأجابة عليه...المشكلة الآن هي الاحساس بالأمان وهذا مانفتقده جميعا" ... هذا زمان القابض علي دينه كالقابض علي جمرة من النار ...وينطبق هذا علي كل شئ في معاملاتنا.... ورأى 
اذا كنا نريد أن نشعر بالجمال فالحل بنقاء أرواحنا ....فعندما تنقي الروح تتحسن جميع أعمالنا و الفاظنا ولن نتبع موجة
الموضة في الألفاظ والأفعال

----------


## بنت شهريار

لتانى مرة اكتب مشاركة وتضيع 
يارب بقى التالتة تابتة


عزيزتى جيهان 
موضوع اكثر من رائع ومميز كعادتك
واول ما طرأ الى ذهنى اثناء قرائتى
هو نظرة ابناء الخليج العربى الى بلدهم وحياتهم
واحساسهم بالجمال فيها




> هل سألنا أنفسنا فى يوم من الأيام هل ما زلنا نشعر بالجمال
> فى من وما حولنا...؟؟!!


وهل مازال هناك جمال حولنا حتى نشعر به !!!




> الجمال يالها من كلمة تتسع لأشياء وأشياء ... الجمال كلمة تحتوى كل ما هو نفيس وذو قيمة فى حياتنا...
> أين ذهبت هذه القيمة الرائعة من حياتنا ؟؟


ذهبت من ضغوط الحياة 
والبحث عن المادة والحياة المرفهة دون النظر للجمال المتضرر بذلك
جمال داخلى .. انسانية ومودة وصلة رحم وعصبية وضيق وغيرة وحقد
جمال خارجى .. فى شوارع تضيق وحدائق تتحول لمبانى 
للمادة تضغى على صلة الرحم
لنظرة العين التى اصبح لا وقت لها لرؤية الجمال





> لماذا لم نعد نشعر بالجمال ؟؟


لعدم وجودة بداخلنا 
والمتبقى منه راح مع الضغوط





> لماذا لم نعد نحب الجمال؟؟


من منا لا يحب الجمال !!
لكنه حب نسبى 
يختلف حسب ميولنا واهدافنا واولوياتنا




> والأخطر...
> لماذا لم نعد ندرك الجمال؟؟؟؟؟؟


العين لم تعد ترى الا المصلحة والمادة والمسئولية الشديدة

والله ان جيتى للحق اغلبية الناس غصب عنها مش بمزاجها مش شايفة الجمال
حتى لو قدام عيونها
المسئولية اللى عليها من اولاد وبيت واسرة وشغل وناس ماتت ضمايرها
واللى حواليها من خوف ورعب وعدم امان
يضيع اى طعم للجمال

بس برغم كل دا..
هندور على الجمال .. مش هننساة
من غيرة مش هنعيش
ومن غير الجمال الداخلى مستحيل هنشوف اى بريق للجمال الخارجى

اختى العزيزة جيهان
حقيقى الحوار معاكى ممتع جدا
ومناقشاتك مليئة بالرقى والجمال والتميز
نورتينا وسعداء جدا بوجودك
نقبلى تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى
دمتِ بخير ،،
 :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *اذا كنا نريد أن نشعر بالجمال فالحل بنقاء أرواحنا ....فعندما تنقي الروح تتحسن جميع أعمالنا و الفاظنا ولن نتبع موجة*
> *الموضة في الألفاظ والأفعال*


*دكتوره منى شلبى*
*تقولين :*
*فعندما تنقي الروح تتحسن جميع أعمالنا و الفاظنا ولن نتبع موجة الموضة في الألفاظ والأفعال*

*جملتك السابقة للأسف ناقصة يجب أن تقرنى جملتك بالفعل:*

*ماهى الطريقة؟ أو الطرق اللازمة لتنقية الروح؟*

*هل تنقية الروح هذه تنقية جماعية ؟ أم هى تنقية فردية؟*

*نريد إجاباتك أولا على الأسئله بعاليه*

*حتى يمكننا متابعة النقاش*

*وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الرُّوحِ قُلِ الرُّوحُ مِنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّي وَمَا أُوتِيتُم مِّن الْعِلْمِ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً
* 
 
 
* 
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أختى العزيزة .....أوشا 

أولاً أنا سعيدة جداً بوجودك ولهذا سببان....
أولاً أنكى لم تنسى الموضوع وعدتى للمشاركة فيه كما وعدتى وأنا أحترم جداً من يفى بوعوده  :Biggrin: 

والسبب الثانى انكى حولتى دفة الحوار والنقاش إلى جهة أخرى ووجهة نظر مختلفة بعيداً عن سوداوية السياسة التى قتلتنى وأورثتنى يأس وإحباط لا يتخيله أحد ... :No:  فأنا شخصياً ممتنة لكى على ذلك ومدينة لكى أيضاً.... :good: 
وسوف أقوم بالرد على مداخلتك بشئ من التفصيل فى مشاركة قادمة بإذن الله.... :4:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> والسبب الثانى انكى حولتى دفة الحوار والنقاش إلى جهة أخرى ووجهة نظر مختلفة بعيداً عن سوداوية السياسة التى قتلتنى وأورثتنى يأس وإحباط لا يتخيله أحد ... فأنا شخصياً ممتنة


 
*إلى هذه الدرجة القاتلة* 
*تكرهين سوداوية السياسية*
*يا جيهان*

 :GANJA:  :GANJA:  
*لكى الله يا مصر*
*بناتك يا مصر*
*يكرهون السياسية*

 :Eat:  :Eat: 

*يا بنات مصر*
*زمان قالوا*
*ما أخذ بالقوة لا يسترد إلا بالقوة*
*ومن نهبوكى يا مصر*
*بالسياسية وتزوير الإنتخابات* 
*وتفصيل الدساتير*
*لا يسترد إلا بالسياسية* 
 
*وأيضا السياسة لها وجهان*
*وجه قبيح*
**
*ووجه جميل*
** 
*الوجه القبيح للسياسة*
*هو عدم تداول السلطة*
*والإستبداد و الظلم و التزوير*
 ::cop::  ::cop::  ::cop::  
*و الوجه للجميل للسياسة*
*هو خدمة المجتمع بدون مقابل*
*يا من تبحثين عن الجمال* 
*وأين أختفى الجمال*
*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
 :4:  :4:  :4: 
** 
*الريس مبارك رئيس الإتحاد المتوسطى يتصل من باريس*
*يسأل لماذا أختفى الجمال فى مصر؟!*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *و الوجه للجميل للسياسة*
> *هو خدمة المجتمع بدون مقابل*
> *يا من تبحثين عن الجمال* 
> *وأين أختفى الجمال*
> *؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


تعلمت من هذه الدنيا أنه ليس هناك شئ بها بدون مقابل ولن تكون السياسة أبداً هى الإستثناء من هذا .... صدقنى حاولت أن أجد هذا الوجه المضئ الجميل للسياسة ولكنى فشلت حتى عندما بحثت عنه فى التاريخ السحيق ... فهذه المدعوة السياسة كأنما قد إستحوزت على كل الموبقات الإنسانية وإحتكرتها لنفسها ... هى الكاذبة .. المخادعة .. المنافقة .. المزيفة للحقائق.. المحتكرة لأرزاق الناس ومصائرهم والمتصرفة فيها تبعاً لأهواء من يمتهنوها ويتخذوها طريقاً لحياتهم ... يمكن أن يكون رأيى هذا به بعض التطرف الذى -وأقسم لك- ليس من طبيعة آرائى أبداً ولكنى لم أجد منها أبداً غير الذى قولته لك...
دمت بكل الخير ...,,

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أختى الجميلة أوشا .... عذراً فقد إضطررت أن أرد على الدكتور جمال أولاً لان الرد لم يكن يحتمل التأجيل... سامحينى




> الجمال اختفى من عيوننا لانه اختفى من داخلنا


وهذا هو لب القضية ... النفوس التى فطرت على الحب والخير والجمال أصبحت ضد فطرتها وأنقلبت على نفسها وأصبحت تستلذ بالقبح وتبدع فيه أيضاً...



> انا مازلت أرى الجمال في كل شئ لاني مازلت احتفظ بجزء يسير منه بداخلي


وهذا سر أزمتنا عزيزتى ... أزمة النفوس المحتفظة بفطرتها التى فطرها الله عليها ... أزمتها عندما تعيش وسط كل هذا القبح...



> البعد عن تعاليم الدين وسننه هي ما تفقد الشخص الجمال الداخلي وهذا يستتبعه عدم قدرته على رؤية الجمال من حوله


ليتنا يا عزيزتى ندرك عظمة تعاليم ديننا ونبل سماته وصفاته ... لا أعرف لماذا دائماً نأخذ منه القشور ... نأخذ الزخارف وننسى ... ونقتل الجوهر... ونرتضى بأن يسكن القبح نفوسنا رغم إبتهالاتنا وتبتلنا وتعبدنا ومساجدنا المكتظة ومظهرنا المحافظ المحتشم ...إلى هذه الدرجة أصبحت حياتنا تغرق فى هوة الإزدواجية والكيل بمعيارين ...إلى هذه الدرجة أصبحت السطحية أسلوب حياة ومنهج ننتهجه جميعاً حتى فى تعاملنا مع ديننا



> موضوع جميل جدا وأعتذر مرة أخرى عن التأخير في الرد


الجمال هو ما نثرتيه عزيزتى هنا من جمال حرف وعمق معنى أشكرك كل الشكر ودمتى لى دائماً .... متواصلة  :Bye:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *معلش بعد إذنك يا جيهان ...* 
> *بجد الله يفتح عليكي يا رشا  أحسنتي* 
> 
> *أشكرك مرة ثانية علي هذا الطرح الرائع يا جيهان*


الموضوع ملكاً لكم إخوتى ولا تتصوروا سعادتى بمداخلاتكم التى تعطى للموضوع عمق وثقل لم أكن أحلم به أبداً وتتضاعف هذه السعادة حينما تظهر لى متابعاتكم للموضوع بكل هذا الإهتمام إلى الان.... كل الشكر لكى أختى أميرة ومرحباً بكى دائماً فى أى وقت
 :hey:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*فاصل غنائى عن الجمال* 
*بعيدا عن السياسية قبيحة الوجه*
*مقدم من* 
*جمال الشربينى* 

*جميل جمال مالهوش مثال*
*ولا فى الخيال*

*ياما شفت جمال*
*وراح خيالى خيال*
*أنت اللى شاغل البال* 
*أهدى الأغنيتان*
*الجمال دول*
*للعزيزة جيهان*


*ونواصل بعد الفاصل الغنائى الجميل*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أيه حكاية الفواصل معاك اليومين دول يا دكتور جمال....!!! :2: 
هو حضرتك ناوى تغير نشاطك وتشتغل مقدم برامج .... برامج(سياسية طبعاً) لحقت نفسى.... :Biggrin: 

عموماً الفاصل جميل وأستمتعت بيه  :good:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

عزيزتى الدكتورة منى.....,,

أولاً أهلاً بكى فى منتدى أبناء مصر أخت نعتز جداً بأخوتها
كما أنه شرفنى أيضاً مشاركتك لى فى موضع إختفاء الجمال من مصر 
 :f: 

وكما قلتى يا أختى العزيزة لابد أن نقوم أنفسنا وننقى نفوسنا من كل مظاهر القبح حتى نستطيع أن نشعر بالجمال أولاً ثم نصنعه بعد ذلك .... ورغم قناعتى بأن مقولة (فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه ) غير صحيحة فى كل الأحوال إلا أننى أعترف أنها فى ما يتعلق بالجمال هى صحيحة 100%لأن النفوس المشوهة والقبيحة لن يتأتى لها أبداً أن تشعر بالجمال أو أن تصنعه فى يوم من الأيام

أختى العزيزة سعدت جداً بمداخلتك وأرجو منكى دوام التواصل...

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أيه حكاية الفواصل معاك اليومين دول يا دكتور جمال....!!!
> هو حضرتك ناوى تغير نشاطك وتشتغل مقدم برامج .... برامج(سياسية طبعاً) لحقت نفسى.... 
> 
> عموماً الفاصل جميل وأستمتعت بيه


*الفاصل اللى أنا جاى منه طول شويه لأننى كنت فى مشوار لغاية قاعة القضايا السياسية جبتلك يا جيهان من عند أخويا الكبير المهندس عاطف هلال ما لذ وطاب من السياسة:*


اقتباس:المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Dragon Shadow >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
.........................
...............................................
وأكثر ماافهمه عن السياسة تعريفها الذي أعجبني وهو :
السياسة هى الرقص على السلم والمسمارين والحبل 
بإنتظار ردكم الكريم 
تحياتي وتقديري

*الأخ العزيز دراجون* 
*بالنسبة لإتفاق السلام (معاهدة كامب دافيد ) التى وقعها السادات مع إسرائيل وماكتبته عن هذا الإتفاق يمكننى أن أعطيك الرابط لو أردت ، كما يمكننى أن أعطيك النص الإنجليزى للإتفاقية الذى تم نشره بموقع وزارة الخارجية الإسرائيلية ... (علما بأنه قد تم حذف هذا النص من الموقع بعد أن نسخته بمدة ... !! وفى جميع الأحوال أنا لاأعتمد على هذا النص وحده ) .*

*أما بالنسبة " للسياسة" فهناك فرق بين السياسة والدبلوماسية :*

*هناك فرق بين السياسة والدبلوماسية ...*
*الدبلوماسية هى فن وعلم إدارة العلاقات بين الدول لتحقيق المصالح المتبادلة ، وتتأسس على مبادئ القانون الدولى ونصوص المعاهدات والإتفاقات ، ويمكن أن نقول اختصارا أنها فن التفاوض واستعمال الذكاء والكياسة وأحيانا الخبث لتحقيق مصلحة أحد الطرفين أو المصالح المشتركة .. وهى فن الإتصال وخبرة التعامل بين الدول وبعضها لتسيير مصالحها ، هى المهارة والذكاء فى تناول وعرض الأمور والمواقف ، بما يعنى الكياسة عند التعامل مع الآخرين ، والكياسة فى اللغة تعنى تمكن الشخص من استنباط ماينفعه أو ماينفع من فوضه لتحقيق مصلحته ، وهى القدرة على الحديث المناسب فى الوقت المناسب ، وهى شطارة الحس بمدى تلقى وقبول الآخرين لحديثه ، وهى فى النهاية لاتعترف بالعاطفة لكونها مجرد أداة لتحقيق المصالح والمنافع .. وإن فشلت الدبلوماسية فى تحقيق هذا الهدف فتلجأ الدول إلى قطع العلاقات الدبلوماسية لإظهار الإستياء ، أو كخطوة سابقة لإعلان الحرب ...* 

*أما السياسة ، وقد قدمت تعريفها أكثر من مرة حين كنت أجد خروجا واضحا وسيئا بموضوعات بعض الزملاء الأفاضل عن أهداف قاعة السياسة ، أو حين كنت أجد زميلا يحتج على موضوع ويطلب نقله لقاعة أخرى باعتبار أن الموضوع فى رأيه ليس موضوعا فى السياسة ...*

*السياسة فى صميمها ودون الدخول فى متاهة المصطلحات هى علم وفن إدارة موارد البلاد لصالح المجتمع ورفاهيته وأمنه .. والفقر الذى يصيب بلدا ويقهر شعبا من الشعوب ليس بسبب نقص موارده ، ولكن بسبب فقر القدرة على الإستغلال الأمثل للموارد المتاحة ، وفقر القدرة على خلق موارد جديدة .. لذلك تضع البلاد المتقدمة أو التى تريد أن تتقدم الموارد البشرية على رأس اهتماماتها فتهتم بالتعليم والرعاية الصحية والإجتماعية وتأهيل المواطنين وحسن استثمارهم ... والسياسى (القائم بالعمل السياسى) ليس سوى خادم للشعب ولمصلحته يأخذ أجره منه مقابل خدماته ، والنظام السياسى السليم الناجح هو النظام الذى يكون الشعب فيه سيدا لمصلحته . وعلى السياسى ضمان حقوق المواطن فى وطنه قبل أن يطالبه بأى واجبات أو التزامات ، فالحقوق يجب أن تسبق الواجبات دائما فى أى نظام سياسى يحترم الشعب ...*

*وإن تحدثنا عن هموم المواطن المصرى وأحلامه فى حياة كريمة آمنة ومايتعلق بذلك من أخبار وأحداث .. فلن يخرج حديثنا أيضا عن مفهوم السياسة ..*

*وإن تحدثنا أو نشرنا خبرا عن أى مورد من موارد مصر غير الموارد البشرية ، مثل موارد مصر المعدنيه أو المائية أو الزراعية أو موارد الطاقة وغيرها ... الخ ، فهو حديث فى صميم السياسة ...*

*والمواطن العادى جدا عندما يتحدث عن احتياجاته ومايلزمه لكى يعيش حياة محتملة آمنة فى وطنه فهو يتحدث فى السياسة ، وهو مشارك فى العمل السياسى بصوته الإنتخابى إن لم يتم تزويره أو تزييف إرادته ... سواء كان هذا المواطن أميا أو أستاذا متخصصا فى العلوم السياسية ..* 

*أما الذين يعملون بالسياسة كمهنة ، فهم يمارسون فن الممكن لصالح هذا المواطن وأمنه ورفاهيته ، والشغل الشاغل لهم ، ينحصر أغلبه فى مشكلة النمو الإقتصادى ، بمعنى الإهتمام بتحقيق زيادة مستمرة ومقبولة فى متوسط نصيب الفرد من الناتج القومى الإجمالى ، مصحوبة بزيادة فرص العمل والحد من البطالة وتضخم الأسعار ، وتجنب العجز فى ميزان المدفوعات .. ويُعتبر ذلك من أهم الأهداف المعلنة لكافة الحكومات تحت أى نظام سياسى .*

*والكارثة الكبرى هو أن نمنع أى مواطن أن يتحدث عن مصلحته – أى يتحدث فى السياسة ويقول رأيه فيها ، بدعوى عدم تخصصه أو قلة وعيه ، فإن كان عمل المتخصص القائم بالعمل السياسى يجب أن يصب فى النهاية فى مصلحة هذا المواطن وينتهى عندها ، فعلى المواطن أن يقول رأيه فى عمل هذا المتخصص تبعا لنتيجة هذا العمل وأثره على حياته ومصلحته وأمنه ...*







__________________
 

*ونواصل بعد الفاصل السياسى الجميل ده*

**
*ملحق خاص مجانا*

*أما بخصوص التليفزيون والفضائيات*
*وماله يا عزيزتى يا جيهان*
*هو يعنى معتز الدمرداش أجدع منى فى إيه؟!*
*هو علشان يعنى مامته وباباه من نجوم الفن والسيما*



*ولا يعنى حسين الأمام فى طبيخه الماسخ أجدع منى؟!*
*برضك علشان خاطر أبوه المخرج الكبير*
*حسن الإمام!*



*وخدى عندك منى الشاذلى*
**
*اللى متعرفشى تقول* 
*كلمتين عربى على بعضيهم*
*وكل شويه تغمض عينيها*
*زى مايكون عندها الشقيقه*
*آه بقى علشان خريجة*
*جامعة*
* الــ إيه يو سى كايرو*
*طب ما هو أنا برضك*
*خريج المعاهد الهندية التكنولوجيه*
*ومعظم علماء أمريكا*
*من خريجى*
*المعاهد الهندية التكنولوجيه*
*ITT*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

عزيزى الدكتور جمال ....,,

حقيقى إستفدت جداً من المقال اللى حضرتك أرفقته للموضوع 
وضحلى حاجات كتير وعرفنى معلومات فى منتهى الجمال 
حقيقى بشكرك عليها وجزاك الله كل خير ...,,

بس بالنسبة لمنى الشاذلى أنا بحبها جداً والله وكنت أتمنى فى يوم من الأيام أكون مقدمة برامج زيها وليه ثقافتها وحضورها وذكائها
وعشان خاطرى ما تسخرش منها لأنى بحبها جدااااااا

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------

